# Sticky  GM TRANSMISSION INFORMATION



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Transmission Dimensions*




























*Powerglide Ratios:*
1st 2nd 3rd 4th rev 
Powerglide 1.76/1.82 1.00 -- -- 1.76/1.82


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Identifying GM Automatic Transmissions *








Sometimes it’s easiest to identify an automatic by its pan shape. Here, from left to right are the pans for the TH700-R4, the TH200-4R, the TH400 and the TH350.










1 Aluminum Powerglide 14 bolts 
2 TH200 Metric 11 bolts 
3 TH350 13 bolts 
4 TH400 13 bolts 
5 TH200-4R 16 bolts 
6 TH700-R4, 4L60, 4L60E 16 bolts 
7 4L80E 17 bolts


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Transmission Guidelines*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Identifying a TH200-4R vs. TH200*









The TH200-4R^^^ is identified by 10 bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin locator holes on the universal bellhousing. It has a dual bolt pattern for both Chevrolet and BOP (Buick, Olds, Pontiac) applications. The TH200 has only six bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin holes. :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

try this link for links to some more info
http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/hotrodders...rend-74799.html


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Transmission Bolt Patterns:*

GM rear wheel drive transmissions were cast with a number of different bolt patterns to mate to various engines. There are three common bolt patterns. In many cases, a transmission with one bolt pattern will not mate to an engine with a different bolt pattern without the use of an adaptor.









Above is the "Chevy" Bolt Pattern. The high center peak at the top is it's most noteable feature. Transmissions with this bolt pattern will mate to most Chevy engines (most front wheel drive engines used a different bolt pattern not illustrated here).

____________________________________________________________________










Above is the "BOP" (Buick-Olds-Pontiac) Bolt Pattern. The depressed flat at the top is it's most noteable feature. Transmissions with this bolt pattern will mate to most Buick, Cadillac, Oldsmobile and Pontiac engines (most front wheel drive engines used a different bolt pattern not illustrated here).

____________________________________________________________________









The third common bolt pattern is what is often refered to as the "Dual" Pattern bolt pattern. Or sometimes called the "Universal" pattern. Transmissions with this pattern will bolt up to engines with either of the two patterns above eliminating the need to use an adaptor plate.

The lower two bolts and the locating dowels are in the same locations for both the "Chevy" and the "BOP" bolt patterns. The locations of the upper four bolts is different. The "Dual" takes advantage of this and provides for mating to either pattern.


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn this is a good post. 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for crenshaws finest


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*G-Body Speedometer Gear Information:* :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://tech.oldsgmail.com/speedo_gears.php


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 4 2006, 07:03 PM~5905316
> *damn this is a good post.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for crenshaws finest
> *


Thanks brother...

Theire's A LOT of things LIL is lacking that we really need to know or change. One of those is our lack of resources for mechanicle information. I'm just trying to do my part. I just hope these guys don't mess this up.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*A Transmission Swapping Guide for Early Chevrolets*

http://www.chevyhiperformance.com/techarti...ion_swap_guide/

*This has to be one of the best tech articals I've ever read. *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Chevy High Performance Magazine Tech Articals (Transmission)*

http://www.chevyhiperformance.com/tech/eng...sion/index.html


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Choosing The Right Torque Converter:*

http://www.summitracing.com/streetandstrip...3-6BD43F224310}

http://www.chevyhiperformance.com/techarti...converter_dyno/

http://www.bmracing.com/noflash/tech/torque.html


:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Almost Everything You Need To Know About The GM TH 350:*

http://www.jeeptech.com/convtrans/gm/gmth350id.html


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*What size rear end? 64 Impala with 700R4 *

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79089


----------



## indyzmosthated

Why wont my th350 shift out of first gear?


----------



## mycutty

iwa swondering if somone would have a answer to my question, i have a 85 cutlass that im swapping a chevy 350 engine into it, i have a th-200 so i will need 
a adapter, but my qustion is do you know what crossmember iw ill need to place the tranny mount, and if i will need a different drive shaft.
thanks in advance


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*GM 700R4 Transmission Information. *
This was a good, interesting read  

http://www.smokemup.com/tech/700r4.php


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by mycutty_@Aug 4 2006, 08:19 PM~5905548
> *iwa swondering if somone would have a answer to my question,  i have a 85 cutlass that im swapping a chevy 350 engine into it, i have a th-200 so i will need
> a adapter, but my qustion is do you know what crossmember iw ill need to place the tranny mount, and if i will need a different drive shaft.
> thanks in advance
> *


You dont need a tranny mount-bar if all you're changing is the engine. Just make sure the trannys bolt pattern is compatable with that SBC350. See my pics above^^^


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Aug 4 2006, 08:17 PM~5905533
> *Why wont my th350 shift out of first gear?
> *


Check you're linkage first. If thats not it, it's something internal and you'll probably need an overhaul.


----------



## indyzmosthated

I hope it doesnt need an overhaul........I just picked it up from the tranny shop



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 08:27 PM~5905574
> *Check you're linkage first. If thats not it, it's something internal and you'll probably need an overhaul.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*FAQ'S Answered By Art Carr (Tranny Guru);*
http://www.artcarr.com/index.cfm


*Which transmission is better, the 700R4 or the 2004R? *

Both transmissions, made for General Motors vehicles, have been adapted into a great variety of high performance applications. The 700R4 is a little better for heavier cars. It has a lower first and second than the 2004R. The 2004R is primarily for lighter cars and has a gear set that is higher in low and second. The 700R4 is a lower gear overdrive than the 2004R. In essence the 2004R is a closer ratio transmission than the 700R4.

*What is the difference between a lock up and non-lock up transmission?*

Lock up transmissions use a special torque converter with a clutch applied by pressure supplied by the transmission. When the lock up occurs, the clutch in the torque converter is applied and the torque converter is zero slip. All torque converters slip to some degree. The slip is typically 5% to 10%. When we build a lock up transmission the torque converter is locked under certain conditions. Lockup transmissions can be very useful because you can reduce the engine RPM under lockup conditions. 

*When should I use a powerglide instead of a three speed?*

A powerglide is most useful in light cars with high horsepower to weight ratio. A powerglide as built by Art Carr Performance products allows the torque converter to multiply torque for a longer time. Torque is what accelerates the vehicle forward. Three speed transmissions with low rear end gears don't allow the maximum torque multiplication available from the torque converter. High horsepower (800 and up) to weight (2500 and down) ratios benefit from the powerglide.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Aug 4 2006, 07:38 PM~5905621
> *I hope it doesnt need an overhaul........I just picked it up from the tranny shop
> *


sounds like the modulator valve, the hose that goes from the vacum to the tranny, if not then its the linkage, if not then its the kickdown cable/linkage, then???


----------



## ALOW1

Good thread


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Aug 5 2006, 12:13 AM~5905784
> *Good thread
> *


i agree 100%


----------



## Marxx

Nice thread, lots of info here...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for a really great TOPIC!


----------



## dippin84cutty

good looking out crenshaw helped us all out :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e

is there anything special that needs to be done to bolt up a 700 to a chevy 350 that came w/thm350???? like control lock up, etc???

thanks


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 5 2006, 12:47 PM~5908225
> *is there anything special that needs to be done to bolt up a 700 to a chevy 350 that came w/thm350???? like control lock up, etc???
> 
> thanks
> *


You need a way to control lock-up and the 700r4 needs a corrctly adjusted TV cable


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e+Aug 5 2006, 11:47 AM~5908225-->
> 
> 
> 
> is there anything special that needs to be done to bolt up a 700 to a chevy 350 that came w/thm350???? like control lock up, etc???
> 
> thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Shorten the driveshaft. Reposition the tranny mount bar. read up homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ulysses 2_@Aug 5 2006, 03:47 PM~5908841
> *You need a way to control lock-up and the 700r4 needs a corrctly adjusted TV cable
> *


He's right about that too.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 5 2006, 08:09 PM~5909050
> *Yes. Shorten the driveshaft. Reposition the tranny mount bar. read up homie :biggrin:
> He's right about that too.
> *


hmmmmmm, may be a small prce to pay for a little extra...

i have a spare 700r4 that i might be dropping in, in place of my turbo350..... ive been skimming through the topics posted, and searching and finding a few more... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

What kind of car do you have? What year/make did you're 700R4 come out of?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Throttle Valve Cable Systems 101*

http://www.tvmadeez.com/article/index.html


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 4 2006, 10:09 PM~5905774
> *sounds like the modulator valve, the hose that goes from the vacum to the tranny, if not then its the  linkage, if not then its the kickdown cable/linkage, then???
> *


right on..check to make sure the vacumm line from the carb to the tranny is on a not kinked..i had the same problem and the vacuum line was not attatched to the carb :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*Really Good Info On All GM Transmissions *
*This is a East Cost shop that has many listings for links of parts they sell on Ebay along with good info. Browse the site*. :biggrin: 

http://www.charlietranny.com/GM.htm


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 5 2006, 09:20 PM~5909337
> *What kind of car do you have? What year/make did you're 700R4 come out of?
> *


92 brougham w/5.7


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 6 2006, 07:09 AM~5911573
> *92 brougham w/5.7
> *


Man, thats gonna be a lotta work. But if you're up to it  

Those caddys got so much shit attached the the engine it's stupid. The engine compartment looks like spaghetti.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2006, 06:14 PM~5913343
> *Man, thats gonna be a lotta work. But if you're up to it
> 
> Those caddys got so much shit attached the the engine it's stupid. The engine compartment looks like spaghetti.
> *


cleaning all that up is an easy fix..  
from the info ive been finding, it seems that i only need to control lock up... im going to also see if my caddys trans mount can be used in my chevy, ill have to notch it for dual exhaust before i put it in..


----------



## monte88

i know i put a LT1 in my 83 caddy and bolted up a 350 turbo trans..but that fucker is only a 3 speed..i need a 4 speed


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 7 2006, 04:57 PM~5919017
> *i know i put a LT1 in my 83 caddy and bolted up a 350 turbo trans..but that fucker is only a 3 speed..i need a 4 speed
> *


i was wondering about mine, actually ever since i dropped it back in-
i i.d'd it as a turbo 350, same shape pan, 13 bolts, etc.. 
it has a 4 prong connector on the drivers side going down into the case, and also has a t.v. cable..

i noticed it has some pretty good low end torque, but rides like shit on the highway, at 5 grand and not even at 65mph..

is this due to my t.v cable not being adjusted?(i adjusted it, but just set it to where it has a little slack.. since then, ive found the directions on setting it, but havent gotten around to it yet)

is the 4 prong connector lock up or something???
or is it an OD trans?????

like i said, i have a 700r4 to drop in when i get some time, but i was just looking for some help on diagnosing my 350..

thanks for any info...

eazy


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 7 2006, 05:45 PM~5920291
> *i was wondering about mine, actually ever since i dropped it back in-
> i i.d'd it as a turbo 350, same shape pan, 13 bolts, etc..
> it has a 4 prong connector on the drivers side going down into the case, and also has a t.v. cable..
> 
> i noticed it has some pretty good low end torque, but rides like shit on the highway,  at 5 grand and not even at 65mph..
> 
> is this due to my t.v cable not being adjusted?(i adjusted it, but just set it to where it has a little slack.. since then, ive found the directions on setting it, but havent gotten around to it yet)
> 
> is the 4 prong connector lock up or something???
> or is it an OD trans?????
> 
> like i said, i have a 700r4 to drop in when i get some time, but i was just looking for some help on diagnosing my 350..
> 
> thanks for any info...
> 
> eazy
> *


The 4 prong connector you spoke of is the lock up connector. They did not make a th350 OD. Make sure t's connected/wired properly and see how the ride feels after that. One of the links I posted should help you.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 11:01 PM~5905477
> *Almost Everything You Need To Know About The GM TH 350:
> 
> http://www.jeeptech.com/convtrans/gm/gmth350id.html
> *


:thumbsup: found all the info i needed here..


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 7 2006, 11:43 PM~5921494
> *The 4 prong connector you spoke of is the lock up connector. They did not make a th350 OD. Make sure t's connected/wired properly and see how the ride feels after that. One of the links I posted should help you.
> *


oops, forgot to mention i'm not running a computer...

im gonna try and find some info on making a lock up mechanism (read about someone doing it with a 700-r4)

once again, thanks for the link


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*TH400*

http://www.jeeptech.com/convtrans/gm/gmth400id.html


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 7 2006, 08:46 PM~5921524
> *oops, forgot to mention i'm not running a computer...
> 
> im gonna try and find some info on making a lock up mechanism (read about someone doing it with a 700-r4)
> 
> once again, thanks for the link
> *


Tomarrow when I have more time, I'll try and find more info about connecting lock up's. If you find something post it up. :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e

Lockup Switch for T/A/Maro

http://www.thirdgen.org/torqueswitch


----------



## biggeazy-e

700-r4 lockup kit.. these are the instructions i needed (to fab up my own "kit")

http://racetransmissions.com/mainpages/tec...00r4_lockup.pdf


----------



## kustombuilder

i have the 200-r4. :angry:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

the 4 pin connector u speak of is for the lock up converter...u can run this unplugged and be fine..this type of transmission is a metric th250 or th350..the pan will have stamped grid in it...

no on a 700 R4 u HAVE to run the lock up converter system...u can get a vaccuum switch system from painless for around 70 bucks


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Aug 8 2006, 10:37 AM~5923884
> *no on a 700 R4 u HAVE to run the lock up converter system...u can get a vaccuum switch system from painless for around 70 bucks
> *


Actually you don't HAVE to as shifting is controlled by the TV cable and doesn't have anything to do with lockup. It will generate more internal heat though so you better have an external cooler. I've never connected lockup on the 86-700r4 that I'm using because I don't take the 67 on the highway much. I may hook it up eventually though because it does rev a bit on the 13s at 70mph.

BTW, great central location for a lot of good info :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

would it be a hassle for me to switch trannys?anybody?I have the 200-r4.89 brougham with the 307 buick i think.


----------



## pink63impala

anyone looking to buy a 700r4?


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Aug 8 2006, 11:58 AM~5924256
> *Actually you don't HAVE to as shifting is controlled by the TV cable and doesn't have anything to do with lockup. It will generate more internal heat though so you better have an external cooler. I've never connected lockup on the 86-700r4 that I'm using because I don't take the 67 on the highway much. I may hook it up eventually though because it does rev a bit on the 13s at 70mph.
> 
> BTW, great central location for a lot of good info :thumbsup:
> *


same with my 350, it is fine on the streets, but shitty on the highway, i just ran a jumper wire to 12v and to the 3 prong connector to see how it rode, feels a little different.. im going to run it to a switch maybe later today so i can really tell


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 8 2006, 11:24 AM~5924379
> *anyone looking to buy a 700r4?
> *


yep location and price?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Aug 8 2006, 09:13 AM~5924330-->
> 
> 
> 
> would it be a hassle for me to switch trannys?anybody?I have the 200-r4.89 brougham with the 307 buick i think.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good tranny you have, I wouldi'nt mess with it.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-biggeazy-e_@Aug 8 2006, 12:14 PM~5925302
> *same with my 350, it is fine on the streets, but shitty on the highway, i just ran a jumper wire to 12v and to the 3 prong connector to see how it rode, feels a little different.. im going to run it to a switch maybe later today so i can really tell
> *


i'm really interested to see how things work out.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 8 2006, 11:40 PM~5929242
> *Thats a good tranny you have, I wouldi'nt mess with it.
> i'm really interested to see how things work out.
> *


as soon as i run the switch, ill take it for a ride and post up the results.. :thumbsup:

from what i read on one of the sites i posted, one guy who did this mod was chirping his tires while rolling in 2nd.. my engine is a mild 350, so i cant wait to see how different it will act..

it definitely rides a lot different though, i have one turn going into my neighborhood where i always liked to get sideways, and i took it today w/ the lock up and got the ass to slide out a little....


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 8 2006, 03:25 PM~5925357
> *yep location and price?
> *


charlotte, nc, make me a good offer.just rebuilt, new lock up stall converter, and transgo shift kit.les than 2000 miles.brackets for carb also. ive got about a grand in it


----------



## bolas42

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 5 2006, 06:51 PM~5909448
> *right on..check to make sure the vacumm line from the carb to the tranny is on a not kinked..i had the same problem and the vacuum line was not attatched to the carb :biggrin:
> *


that was going to be my #1 answer, #2 you got this part on the side of trany on the drivers side with a nylon gear thats wears out and don't engage the worm gear then your stuck in 1st gear.I can't remember whats it called,that happen to my 70 imp. it's located under a round cap locked by a wire spring like a master cylinder cap.remove the cap some oil will spill out then pulled the part out,looks kinda squarish cause of the centifugal weights.weiths on top and youl see the gates along the shaft,these open and close by the weights going up and down directing fluid to the valve body.the gear is at the end,if it's worned out just go to salvage yard and get one from another 350 th. and replace it that's what I did worked good after that.did that back in 90.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 8 2006, 09:40 PM~5929242
> *Thats a good tranny you have, I wouldi'nt mess with it.
> i'm really interested to see how things work out.
> *


thx


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by bolas42_@Aug 9 2006, 04:41 PM~5934370
> *that was going to be my #1 answer, #2 you got this part on the side of trany on the drivers side with a nylon gear thats wears out and don't engage the worm gear then your stuck in 1st gear.I can't remember whats it called,that happen to my 70 imp. it's located under a round cap locked by a wire spring like a master cylinder cap.remove the cap some oil will spill out then pulled the part out,looks kinda squarish cause of the centifugal weights.weiths on top and youl see the gates along the shaft,these open and close by the weights going up and down directing fluid to the valve body.the gear is at the end,if it's worned out just go to salvage yard and get one from another 350 th. and replace it that's what I did worked good after that.did that back in 90.
> *


you're talking about the governor


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 9 2006, 02:44 PM~5933840
> *charlotte, nc, make me a good offer.just rebuilt, new lock up stall converter, and transgo shift kit.les than 2000 miles.brackets for carb also. ive got about a grand in it
> *


Ohh ok, I thought it was just a decent used one! :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac

I noticed on my last long trip that my transmission was not kicking into the fourth gear :angry: I heard that you can adjust the belts, is that hard to do? It just recently started doing this shit, I had the tranny flushed not even 5,000 miles ago too, any info would be appreciated


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Aug 9 2006, 09:28 PM~5938214
> *I noticed on my last long trip that my transmission was not kicking into the fourth gear :angry: I heard that you can adjust the belts, is that hard to do? It just recently started doing this shit, I had the tranny flushed not even 5,000 miles ago too, any info would be appreciated
> *


4th gear? I'm assuming you have an OD. I would just pay to have it inspected. nothing you can really do in your case unless you're a tranny mech.


----------



## san 312

From what I gather everyone on here have their own preference on what trans to role... my question is? how would you decide . By what you want to do , cruise , hop , or dailey driver. I'm gonna roll some 14's or 15's on my 64 , with stock suspension, So a powerglide should be more than enough to meet my weekend needs. I do plan on doing some highway driving but its not going to be a everyday type situation.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Aug 10 2006, 02:58 AM~5939237
> *From what I gather everyone on here have their own preference on what trans to role... my question is?  how would you decide .  By what you want to do , cruise , hop , or dailey driver.  I'm gonna roll some 14's or 15's on my 64 , with stock suspension, So a powerglide should be more than enough to meet my weekend needs. I do plan on doing some highway driving but its not going to be a everyday type situation.
> *


you should add the 200r4 and get the lock up kit you will save a shit load of $$$$$$$$ on gas


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Aug 10 2006, 12:58 AM~5939237
> *From what I gather everyone on here have their own preference on what trans to role... my question is?  how would you decide .  By what you want to do , cruise , hop , or dailey driver.  I'm gonna roll some 14's or 15's on my 64 , with stock suspension, So a powerglide should be more than enough to meet my weekend needs. I do plan on doing some highway driving but its not going to be a everyday type situation.
> *


I'm gonna start off with the PG myself. I'll probably switch to a post 1986 700R4 when money and time allows.

Having a large Chevy with extra weight withe stereo equip, hydros, 3 passengers and small diameter tires with drum brakes takes it's toll. Take that into considertion, especially if you're stock engine is smaller than a 350


----------



## Jason2153

i have a 350 that came out of a 91 chevy so it had to have a lock-up transmission...but can i put it in with a th350 non-lockup or would i have to change something?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

this site gots everything you need to put OVERDRIVE on your oldskool

http://www.bowtieoverdrives.com/index.shtml


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Aug 10 2006, 05:46 PM~5943554
> *i have a 350 that came out of a 91 chevy so it had to have a lock-up transmission...but can i put it in with a th350 non-lockup or would i have to change something?
> *


Yes you can. You don't have to change anything.


----------



## Jason2153

so i wouldnt have to chagne the distributor right? :thumbsup: 

appreciate the help CF


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 10 2006, 06:03 PM~5943625
> *http://www.bowtieoverdrives.com/index.shtmlthis site gots everything you need to put OVERDRIVE on your oldskool*


VERY GOOD site bro, I forgot all about that one.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Aug 10 2006, 10:03 PM~5944011
> *so i wouldnt have to chagne the distributor right?  :thumbsup:
> 
> appreciate the help CF
> *


if you're running the same computer setup, you should be able to keep the dist, but if you're going carb/no computer, you will need a vacuum advance distributor as opposed to a computer controlled one


----------



## Jason2153

yeah im going carb, no computer


----------



## Caddylac




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 10 2006, 08:04 PM~5944436
> *if you're running the same computer setup, you should be able to keep the dist, but if you're going carb/no computer, you will need a vacuum advance distributor as opposed to a computer controlled one
> *


I agree. I hate dealing with computers.


----------



## Jason2153

what distributor should i get for a stock 350 that i switched to carb from fuel injected?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Accel-9107-...1QQcmdZViewItem

would this work?


----------



## Caddylac

I have a mallory distributor that would work with that pm me if interested, (brand new too) :cheesy :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Aug 10 2006, 08:42 PM~5944691
> *what distributor should i get for a stock 350 that i switched to carb from fuel injected?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Accel-9107-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> would this work?
> *


Yes.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

BUMP.


----------



## oldskool1977

Hi, just a question bout my automatic transmisson.
Its goes into reverse ok, but when i put it in drive it sounds like shit and wont move, its sort of making a grinding noise, i dont know whats goin on? it has oil in it, i also put an automatic sealer in it because it was leaking. any help much appreciated.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Sounds serious. It's internal. Probably needs an overhaul.


----------



## knockin87

I GOT A 87 MONTE LS WITH V6 4.3 MOTOR. IT HAS THE 200R TRANNY OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. IT IS FUEL INJ.
BESIDES A MONTE CARLO WHAT OTHER CAR CAN I GET THE SAME TRANNY FROM?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 13 2006, 07:04 PM~5960817
> *I GOT A 87 MONTE LS WITH V6 4.3 MOTOR. IT HAS THE 200R TRANNY OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. IT IS FUEL INJ.
> BESIDES A MONTE CARLO WHAT OTHER CAR CAN I GET THE SAME TRANNY FROM?
> *


----------



## san 312

If what this lists states is true than I should have a th200 in my wagon its a 89 caprice, and I aint saving shit on gas, might do a swap in the future and put this tranny in my 64, but right now my plans are to go with the pg.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Aug 13 2006, 11:40 PM~5962753
> *If what this lists states is true than I should have a th200 in my wagon its a 89 caprice,  and I aint saving shit on gas, might do a swap in the future and put this tranny in my 64, but right now my plans are to go with the pg.
> *


HUH? That list does not include an 89 Caprice. :uh:


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 13 2006, 07:15 PM~5960903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO
WERE DID YOU FIND THIS INFORMATION?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 14 2006, 06:20 PM~5967921
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO
> WERE DID YOU FIND THIS INFORMATION?
> *


Super Chevy Magazine


----------



## san 312

whats up with that, I kinda always thought that the caprice was an extension of the impala family. and I havent seen to many 90 impalas but whole hell of alot four door caprices from that year! I'm gonna research this alittle more


----------



## HydroCutlass86

good info,thanks saved this topic in my favorites


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Aug 15 2006, 02:57 AM~5970136
> *whats up with that, I kinda always thought that the caprice was an extension of the impala family. and I havent seen to many 90 impalas but whole hell of alot four door caprices from that year!  I'm gonna research this alittle more
> *


they're not really an extension of the impala family, they are impalas


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Aug 14 2006, 11:57 PM~5970136
> *whats up with that, I kinda always thought that the caprice was an extension of the impala family. and I havent seen to many 90 impalas but whole hell of alot four door caprices from that year!  I'm gonna research this alittle more
> *


You should just crawl under your car and check the pan to see what tranny you have.


----------



## PICAZZO

Ok I have a question, if I have a 63ss with a 2spd powerglide and I'm going to swap it out because its shot, now my boy sold me a 2spd outta his 64ss will it work? Because the shifter/console is different.
A 64 goes straight down as where a 63 goes down to the side and down??????


Thanks fellas


----------



## Jason2153

im taking a th400 out of a 75 buick lesabre and putting in a th350...i know ill have to get a longer driveshaft...but would i need another yoke?

ive never bought one before but theres a guy trying to selling me a driveshaft with a yoke on it for $150 but i dont really know much about transmissions so does this sound about right?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Aug 15 2006, 10:02 AM~5971798
> *im taking a th400 out of a 75 buick lesabre and putting in a th350...i know ill have to get a longer driveshaft...but would i need another yoke?
> 
> ive never bought one before but theres a guy trying to selling me a driveshaft with a yoke on it for $150 but i dont really know much about transmissions so does this sound about right?
> *


EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR DRIVESHAFTS</span>. Also, has guides on how to measure, etc. Yes they ship too :biggrin: 
INLAND IMPIRE DRIVELINE</span>
<a href=\'http://www.iedls.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.iedls.com/</a>[/b]


----------



## san 312

crenshaw that would be the easiest way to find out. But when I'm not at work I concentrate soley on the 64, I neglect the shit out of my 89, I got shit leaking every where. But as soon as I get the 64 ready for paint the 89 is getting a make over. I'll take public transportation for a few months, next spring.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Aug 16 2006, 12:19 AM~5977761
> *crenshaw that would be the easiest way to find out.  But when I'm not at work I concentrate soley on the 64, I neglect the shit out of my 89, I got shit leaking every where. But as soon as I get the 64 ready for paint the 89 is getting a make over.  I'll take public transportation for a few months, next spring.
> *


I know exactly what you mean bro. I neglected my daily (chevy dually 3500) and ended up blowing the engine. Theres nothing wrong with taking the bus, just think of it as a sacrifice.  I do it too sometimes.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 16 2006, 04:01 AM~5977896
> *I know exactly what you mean bro. I neglected my daily (chevy dually 3500) and ended up blowing the engine. Theres nothing wrong with taking the bus, just think of it as a sacrifice.  I do it too sometimes.
> *


shit, my brother bleew the engine in my 82 box, after i found an engine, i completely forgot about my caddy...
im gonna pick up some parts for the caddy soon to make up for it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 16 2006, 06:11 AM~5978472
> *shit, my brother bleew the engine in my 82 box, after i found an engine, i completely forgot about my caddy...
> im gonna pick up some parts for the caddy soon to make up for it..  :biggrin:
> *


I hate fucking delays. I want my shit NOW NOW NOW. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## HydroCutlass86

can someone explain to me what that lock up kit does and how it works?,this my first time hearing about that i also saw a topic about it on oldspower.com


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Aug 20 2006, 05:51 AM~6004153
> *can someone explain to me what that lock up kit does and how it works?,this my first time hearing about that i also saw a topic about it on oldspower.com
> *


Bt Art Carr...

"What is the difference between a lock up and non-lock up transmission?

Lock up transmissions use a special torque converter with a clutch applied by pressure supplied by the transmission. When the lock up occurs, the clutch in the torque converter is applied and the torque converter is zero slip. All torque converters slip to some degree. The slip is typically 5% to 10%. When we build a lock up transmission the torque converter is locked under certain conditions. Lockup transmissions can be very useful because you can reduce the engine RPM under lockup conditions."


----------



## HydroCutlass86

thanks for explaining,sounds like somthing i might have to get,will it hurt the tranny at all? i think i have the 200r4 it's been rebuilt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Aug 20 2006, 08:41 AM~6004422
> *thanks for explaining,sounds like somthing i might have to get,will it hurt the tranny at all? i think i have the 200r4 it's been rebuilt
> *


I think you should read this whole topic and it's links carefully. Also check the pan to correctly ID it. The 200R4 is an OD tranny.


----------



## 510sixone

my 350 wont shift into 3d gear and i have to rev the engine for it to cach reverse. i checked the oil level and its good. i checked the vacume lines and there good what can it be?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Aug 20 2006, 04:29 PM~6006076
> *my 350 wont shift into 3d gear and i have to rev the engine for it to cach reverse. i checked the oil level and its good. i checked the vacume lines and there good what can it be?
> *


If you've done those things, it's internal. Possibly the TC.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

good topic!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TTT!


----------



## Jason2153

http://www.oldengine.org/unfaq/leadfoot/th350in.htm



> *700R4 to TH350 Swap
> 
> 
> So that 700r4 is starting to act up, the TV cable is properly adjusted, and its living with a fresh transfusion of Dexron, but it still just doesn't operate right? Or, you've swapped in a fresh 350 cubic incher with practical thought out hot rod goodies, but it runs like your grandmas stock 305 Caprice? Whats wrong!? The "wilder" 350 in your Nova runs better as a stump puller than the engine you've intended to be a stump puller!
> In my case the problem spot was the pesky 700r4, I never liked the unit from the start. 1st gear shifted too soon, and when 2nd gear came along, the engine felt like it was wheezing just to twist through 2nd. Yes, some of the problems I experienced could have been addressed with a shift kit, but that goes against my frugal nature. With regular maintanence, and religious inspection/adjustment of the TV cable, I could get some more life out of the unit and save up for the inevitable.
> Anyhow, the day came when the tired 305 drank too much oil, got into the heavier beverages, like 20w50, became incontinent, and took up a nasty smoking habit. It was retired and a 350 cubic incher with a touch of the aftermarket wand found its way into my trucks engine bay, and a mere two months later the 700r4 pined for its lost brother the 305 and started throwing temper tantrums at the demands the 350 put on it. Time came for the 700r4 to be revived, or replaced.
> You've done your homework, a plain jane 700r4 will cost you more than a built th350, and the mere mention of beefing up modifications to the 700r4 has dollor bills springing from your wallet faster than electrons spew through a vacuum tube, you decide on a good 'ole non-lockup th350. It has an excellent track record, and has always done you well in the past. On to the swap!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> TH350 & 700R4 Basic Facts
> 
> 
> 700r4 & th350 share a 27 spline yoke (31 spline th350's exist, but are not the norm)
> 
> 700r4 bellhousing to transmount 22 3/8"
> 
> th350 bellhousing to transmount 20 3/8" (w/ 9-1/4" tailshaft housing)
> 
> 700r4 overall length 30 3/4"
> 
> th350 overall length 30 5/8" (w/ 9-1/4" tailshaft housing)
> 
> 700r4 & th350 can utilize the same trans mount.
> 
> Shift linkage interchanges. Standard linkage adjustment will need to be done.
> 
> oil coooler lines interchange with some minor bending.
> 
> speedo drive gear. But NOT the driven gear.
> 
> Since the th350 (w/ 9-1/4" tailshaft housing) is only 1/8" shorter than the 700r4, you can reuse the existing driveshaft and yoke.
> The transmount interchanges, in my case the original 700r4 transmount is a simple "puck". Two bolts attach it to the transmision, and a single stud extends to attach to the trans crossmember. If you have one of those multiple bolt mounts, you might consider getting a "700r4 trans mount for a 1983 full size chevrolet c10, 2 wheel drive pickup truck" for simplicity.
> You will have to relocate the trans crossmember approx. two inches forward. Not a major undertaking in my truck, since all holes existed in the passenger side frame rail, and its was a small matter to set it in to drill the neccessary holes in the driverside frame rail.
> 
> The Extra's You'll Need
> 
> 
> Dipstick tube. Depending on the origin, the dipstick itself will be IDENTICAL.
> 
> Kickdown cable.
> 
> Steel line to run to the vacuum modulator
> 
> Vacuum tee to tap into MANIFOLD vacuum.
> 
> Speedometer driven gear and retainer assembly.
> 
> If you are aquiring pieces hap-hazzard, there are two types of dipstick tube seals, O-ring and Umbrella seal. Get both types of tubes, or wait for your th350 to see which type of seal it uses.
> The "new style" kickdown cable looks identical to the 700r4 TV cable. The difference? The flange on the transmission end. So, we've got two identical cables, but the 700r4 cable is now junk since it can't seal to the tranny case.
> You'll need to run a steel line to the vacuum modulator. Tee it off from the manifold vacuum source found on the intake manifold behind the carb. Why steel line you ask? Becuase of the distance. Rubber vacuum hose will colapse (same reason those springs are found in better lower rad hoses.)
> And most important of all, the speedo driven gear assembly! I discovered this one at 11:30am saturday...wrecking yards close at 12:00! This assembly is held into the th350 with a single bolt and retainer, like a distributor. You'll need all these pieces, bolt, retainer, sleeve, and driven gear. If possible, remove the speedo drive gear (remove tailshaft housing, remove clip and pull(or light tapping will get it out) gear from tailshaft--it might come in handy for speedo calibration.) Obviously if you get a "running" th350 it will have this.
> 
> Some of the Process
> 
> Basics: Disconnect TV cable, undo any wiring, unbolt oil cooler lines, and anything else that might be attached to the transmission.
> Whichever is easier, in vehicle, or on the garage floor, remove the 700r4 tailshaft housing and remove the speedo drive gear. *Count the teeth on this gear* If you don't you'll be removing the tailshaft from your new th350 more than once. If you aquired a complete "running" th350 (w/ 9-1/4" tailshaft housing (notice a trend here yet?)) pull the tailshaft housing and count the teeth on the speedo drive gear. Now that that is done, pull out the driven gear, *count the teeth on this gear*.
> If you got a rebuilt th350 it will not have a speedo drive gear, or driven gear assembly, thats what the 700r4 drive gear is for, and the wrecking yard driven gear assembly is for. After you've got the th350 in place, the oil cooler lines will have to be slightly bent to line up. The speedometer cable will screw right in. Run the new kickdown cable, utilizing the stock bracketry. It is setup just like the 700r4 TV cable, relax the cable, (engine off) give it full throttle. You'll hear it ratchet itself to posistion.
> Run the steel vacuum line similar to a stock setup, tee into manifold vacuum, and attach other end to the vacuum modulator on the trans with a short length of rubber vacuum line. Hose clamps on the rubber hose will ensure positive fit and retention to the steel line and vacuum modulator.
> Adjust linkage as per normal. Loosen adjustor, set column to neutral (by detent) cycle tranny selector to the neutral posistion, tighten adjustor. P-R-N-D will all line up...the 1st two gears will endup somewhere between the 3-2-1.
> A trip to the autowreckers and appropriate vehicle with a three speed tranny will net an easy to remove and replace gear indicator plate & pointer.
> Don't forget to clean up those left-over wires.
> 
> 
> Speedo Calibration
> 
> Welcome to the tricky part. A bit of experimentation is in order, and some luck of the blind monkey won't hurt either. The 700r4 driven gear is the same as a th400, which means if you re-use the speedo drive gear your speedo will read faster. In my case I lucked out, my 700r4 drive gear (18 teeth) coupled with the randomnly selected th350 driven gear (19 teeth) showed exactly twice actual road speed. So, to reduce speedo speed by half, I had to turn the driven gear half as quickly, so, a 9 tooth drive gear would do it. A trip to the dealership...fingers crossed, I hope its one of the helpfull guys behind the counter, not one of those, "if you don't know the part number screw off" types. Luck was with me, got some info, and found out a 9tooth gear is available. WooHoo! And only CDN$4. I believe they went up to 29 teeth but not every possible count in between. Check with your dealer for available gears. Another tidbit the parts guy shared with me (I wish I knew his name to give him credit, as there are not enough helpfull dealship parts counter guys out there.) For every tooth difference in speedo driven gear, there will be approx. a 5mph change in speedometer reading. This will be usefull if changing the drive gear gets you close to actual road speed and some fine tuning is required.
> At best, all I can advise is make sure you know the tooth count of the two gears installed, find someone who still has stock sized tires, or a cop doing radar willing to help out, to give you your actual road speed, and do some math from there to determine what you'll need to do with either one or both of the speedo gears.
> A tach would be usefull to give you ballpark figures, but from my own experience, a bit of a wind, or a bit of a grade will throw the tach reading far enough out to not be accurate enough to set up the speedo.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Speedo Drive Gear : Nylon gear found on tailshaft.
> Speedo Driven Gear: Nylon gear found on the side of the tailshaft, directly coupled to the speedo cable.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Remember to employ all safety precautions when working on any vehicle.
> This information is only intended as an overview and may not include all the necessary information, data, or facts to complete the swap.
> Remember, every vehicle is unique, and research for your particular vehicle is recomended.*


----------



## richiev64

im really new to this, i checked out all the links but did not find some info, i need.
will my 1960 impala P/G hook up to a 4 bolt main 350, and also what does it mean when its a 4 bolt? Oh yeah and does my car have a factory trans cooler, sorry im deployed in iraq and have never seen the car my self :0 Very good topic I have learned alot!!!! TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Aug 26 2006, 10:21 PM~6050317
> *im really new to this, i checked out all the links but did not find some info, i need.
> will my 1960 impala P/G hook up to a 4 bolt main 350, and also what does it mean when its a 4 bolt? Oh yeah and does my car have a factory trans cooler, sorry im deployed in iraq and have never seen the car my self :0  Very good topic I have learned alot!!!!      TTT
> *


yes the 350 will bolt up to the power glide trans 
4 bolt main means there are 4 bolts holding down the main bearings on the crank shaft (4 bolts per main bearing)
no i don`t think a 60 impala came factory with a trans cooler


----------



## richiev64

Thanks for the info Hoss, your from the TOL.? man my car is at my fathers house in Adrian Mi. like 40 miles N of you :0 do you know of a good th350 around there? again thanks for the help.


----------



## Jason2153

what size torque converter bolts and bellhousing bolts do i need for a th350 non lockup?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Aug 27 2006, 08:33 AM~6051994
> *what size torque converter bolts and bellhousing bolts do i need for a th350 non lockup?
> *


the torque converter iam not sure on cause they were differant from my th350 to the 200r4 butt all the small block chevy bell housing bolts should be the same


----------



## Jason2153

is there a site with instructions on how to install a torque converter? never did it before.....

Edit: nevermind, found one


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Aug 27 2006, 04:10 PM~6054145
> *is there a site with instructions on how to install a torque converter? never did it before.....
> 
> Edit: nevermind, found one
> *


POST IT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Very good info.... :biggrin: 

*<a href=\'http://www.chevyhiperformance.com/techarticles/148_0208_gear_ratio_calculating/\' target=\'_blank\'>GEAR RATIO CALCULATING</a>*


----------



## Jason2153

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2006, 07:19 PM~6061501
> *POST IT UP! :biggrin:
> *


http://www.partshp.com/ConverterInstructions.htm


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Aug 28 2006, 07:27 PM~6062276
> *http://www.partshp.com/ConverterInstructions.htm
> *


Good info right there. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider

just got an '85 box with a V6 and it runs good and when i accelerate shit gets up and goes, the transmission doesn't feel sluggish either but the tranny wont shift. Someone told me that there is a sensor that helps it shift and they are notorious for going out. Is it true? Or do i need to rebuilt the whole tranny? Thanks in advance for the input


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 5 2006, 04:34 PM~6110721
> *just got an '85 box with a V6 and it runs good and when i accelerate shit gets up and goes, the transmission doesn't feel sluggish either but the tranny wont shift. Someone told me that there is a sensor that helps it shift and they are notorious for going out. Is it true? Or do i need to rebuilt the whole tranny? Thanks in advance for the input
> *


Theres a few small things you can do. 

Drop the pan and check for metal shavings..then replace gasket and fluid.

Change the lock up connector with a used or new one. See how it feels after that.


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2006, 11:31 PM~6113741
> *Theres a few small things you can do.
> 
> Drop the pan and check for metal shavings..then replace gasket and fluid.
> 
> Change the lock up connector with a used or new one. See how it feels after that.
> *


Will do that this weekend. Good looking out homie


----------



## IMPALA 67

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Aug 9 2006, 10:28 PM~5938214
> *I noticed on my last long trip that my transmission was not kicking into the fourth gear :angry: I heard that you can adjust the belts, is that hard to do? It just recently started doing this shit, I had the tranny flushed not even 5,000 miles ago too, any info would be appreciated
> *


I heard that flushing a transmission is not good I've seen people get there tranny's flush and they always have them in the shop right after they do that. my cousin was one of them he had a new truck 2005. just thought I would add that.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by IMPALA 67_@Sep 8 2006, 01:25 PM~6130844
> *I heard that flushing a transmission is not good I've seen people get there tranny's flush and they always have them in the shop right after they do that. my cousin was one of them he had a new truck 2005. just thought I would add that.
> *


your cousins truck must've had high mileage...
either that or the shop filled the trans with synthetic fluid..

you should flush your trans regularly IF you've always done that... after 20-30xxx miles, dont bother flushing the fluid, you'll be likely to run into leeaks/slipping...

but for someone with a new car, if you plan on keeping the car, flush the fluid regularly...dont wait till 50xxx to flush


----------



## Jason2153

what all do you need to run a th350? im switching from a bop400 to a th350...i have the th350 transmission already but what else do i need to get?

kickdown cable?
speedometer cable?
vacuum modulator?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Your old speedometer cable should work.

Try to use your old kick down cable fist to see if it fits or to use it as a mock up before you buy another one.

The vacuum modulator is usually attached to the tranny already, if not buy one.

You might have to buy the correct linkage adjuster that pivots on the tranny in order to change gears. I forget the the name of it.

Make sure your drivshaft length is correct for this change.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Sep 17 2006, 01:29 PM~6190976
> *what all do you need to run a th350? im switching from a bop400 to a th350...i have the th350 transmission already but what else do i need to get?
> 
> kickdown cable?
> speedometer cable?
> vacuum modulator?
> *


unless that bop400 has the unibell on it the th350 won`t work on your engine


----------



## Jason2153

oh im switching to a chevy 350 engine also


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

I have a question, what's the difference between an '86 700r4 and a post-86 700r4? 

Thanks for the topic Crenshaw.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

this topic rocks its what helped me decide to get a th350... its rebuilt and sitting in the garage for install.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Sep 19 2006, 10:20 PM~6207842
> *I have a question, what's the difference between an '86 700r4 and a post-86 700r4?
> 
> Thanks for the topic Crenshaw.
> *



"I recommend to get an 1987 or later 700R4. 86' and older 700's have a reputation for problems. If you stick with 87' and newer the tranny will have a 30 spline input shaft and a 27 spline output shaft. This allowed me to re-use my drive shaft yoke from the Turbo 350."

Answered my own question, but I did just pick up an 86. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy+Sep 19 2006, 10:20 PM~6207842-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, what's the difference between an '86 700r4 and a post-86 700r4?
> 
> Thanks for the topic Crenshaw.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 19 2006, 10:26 PM~6207896
> *this topic rocks its what helped me decide to get a th350... its rebuilt and sitting in the garage for install.
> *


I'm glad this thread has helped you guys. I think I'm gonna have to go with a TH350 myself, I need that third gear with all this weight.


----------



## biggeazy-e

TTT< anybody looking to buy a PG????

this is not too far from me, will travel for a small fee... :cheesy:


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 20 2006, 08:18 PM~6213000
> *TTT< anybody looking to buy a PG????
> http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/207473885.html
> this is not too far from me, will travel for a small fee... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TTT!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TTT


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

RWD TRANSMISSION GEAR RATIOS
AUTOMATIC
Trans Type	First	Second	Third	Fourth	Fifth
ALLISON 1000	3.10	1.81	1.41	1.00	0.71
POWERGLIDE 1.82	1.00	-	-	-
POWERGLIDE 1.76	1.00	-	-	-
Turbo 4L60 3.06	1.62	1.00	0.70	-
Turbo 4L60E 3.06	1.62	1.00	0.70	-
Turbo 4L80 2.48	1.48	1.00	0.75	-
Turbo 4L80E 2.48	1.48	1.00	0.75	-
Turbo 350 2.52	1.52	1.00	-	-
Turbo 400 2.48	1.48	1.00	-	-
Turbo 200-R4	2.74	1.57	1.00	0.67	-
Turbo 700-R4	3.06	1.62	1.00	0.70	-


MANUAL
Trans Type	First	Second	Third	Fourth	Fifth	Sixth
BORG WARNER T10	2.23	1.76	1.30	1.00	-	-
BORG WARNER T10	2.43	1.64	1.24	1.00	-	-
BORG WARNER T10	2.64	1.76	1.35	1.00	-	-
BORG WARNER T10	2.64	1.64	1.24	1.00	-	-
BORG WARNER T10	2.88	1.76	1.35	1.00	-	-
BORG WARNER T10	2.88	1.91	1.35	1.00	-	-
BORG WARNER T10	3.42	2.28	1.46	1.00	-	-
BORG WARNER T10	3.44	2.28	1.46	1.00	-	-
BORG WARNER T5 2.95	1.94	1.34	1.00	0.63(TBI)	-
BORG WARNER T5 2.75	1.94	1.34	1.00	0.74(TPI)	-
BORG WARNER T56	2.66	1.78	1.30	1.00	0.74	0.50
BORG WARNER T56	2.97	1.94	1.35	1.00	0.84	0.62
BORG WARNER T56	3.36	2.07	1.35	1.00	0.84	0.62
MUNCIE M20 2.56	1.91	1.48	1.00	-	-
MUNCIE M20 2.52	1.88	1.46	1.00	-	-
MUNCIE M21 2.20	1.64	1.28	1.00	-	-
MUNCIE M22 2.20	1.64	1.28	1.00	-	-
M-12 2.97	2.07	1.43	1.00	0.84	0.56
SAGINAW (4spd.)	3.11	2.20	1.47	1.00	-	-
SAGINAW (4spd.)	2.85	2.02	1.35	1.00	-	-
SAGINAW (4spd.)	2.54	1.80	1.32	1.00	-	-
SAGINAW (4spd.)	2.54	1.80	1.44	1.00	-	-
ZF6 3.07	1.80	1.43	1.00	0.71	0.59
ZF S6-650 5.79	3.31	2.10	1.31	1.00	0.76


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Oct 19 2006, 01:39 AM~6398544
> *RWD TRANSMISSION GEAR RATIOS
> AUTOMATIC
> 
> *


good info.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

Was wondering what is a normal price for a Powerglide rebuild? Tranny is already out of the car.


----------



## biggeazy-e

call your local transmission shop, they might know


----------



## CHUCC

I tried calling couple of shops in my area. I've been quoted from $800 to $1500.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 20 2006, 08:29 AM~6406507
> *I tried calling couple of shops in my area. I've been quoted from $800 to $1500.
> *


you'll probably spend anywhere from $800-$1500 to get that PG rebuilt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 19 2006, 08:58 PM~6404996
> *Was wondering what is a normal price for a Powerglide rebuild? Tranny is already out of the car.
> *


$300.00 around here.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Bump


----------



## 714impala

I have a manual 4 speed transmission for my 63 impala..engine is a 327.. was wondering how I can make it into an automatic transmission and how much something like that would cost. I am new to the lowrider game. What would you guys recommend I do? So far I think I would need to swap out the shifter in the center console right? Also, get rid of the clutch pedal? And what else.. ? Thanks guys for helping me..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 714impala_@Nov 5 2006, 11:41 PM~6511715
> *I have a manual 4 speed transmission for my 63 impala..engine is a 327.. was wondering how I can make it into an automatic transmission and how much something like that would cost. I am new to the lowrider game. What would you guys recommend I do? So far I think I would need to swap out the shifter in the center console right? Also, get rid of the clutch pedal? And what else.. ? Thanks guys for helping me..
> *


I have used auto PG from my 64. I'll sell it to ya or trade. I'm in L.A.
You'd have to seal up the hole in the floor, remove the clutch pedal and mess around with the linkage. Thats all I know.


----------



## G_KRALY

good topic :thumbsup: ....anyone know if 65 powerglide will fit in a 64 impala or is the tailshaft on the 65p\g longer than 64p\g?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Nov 10 2006, 04:39 PM~6543869
> *good topic :thumbsup: ....anyone know if 65 powerglide will fit in a 64 impala or is the tailshaft on the 65p\g longer than 64p\g?
> *


I will fit. A PG is a PG.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## biggeazy-e

http://www.unitedstatesgear.org/v2od.htm


----------



## 41bowtie

ok tranny freaks here a is a question. I recently converted my 3 on the Tree to a TH350 auto its hooked up to a 235 CID with all the linkages in place except the kick down cable. now and the tranny wont shift under load, only when i have the ass up in the air, Do i defenetly have to put on the kick down on or could it be i have the wrong converter in there. what should i do?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Nov 22 2006, 03:32 AM~6616172
> *ok tranny freaks here a is a question. I recently converted my 3 on the Tree to a TH350 auto its hooked up to a 235 CID with all the linkages in place except the kick down cable. now and the tranny wont shift under load, only when i have the ass up in the air, Do i defenetly have to put on the kick down on or could it be i have the wrong converter in there. what should i do?
> *


yea you need the kick down hooked up also make sure your vac.line is hooked up to a good sorce


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 22 2006, 04:55 AM~6616344
> *yea you need the kick down hooked up also make sure your vac.line is hooked up to a good sorce
> *


Thats would be my first thing to check. It's the easiest also.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Bump


----------



## G_KRALY

heres some info for impala owners,62,63 and 64 aluminum p/gs have short tailshafts,65 and up have long ones,58,59,60,61 and some 62's have cast iron p/gs.


----------



## milkbone

ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO MOUNT THE FLOOR SHIFTER FROM A 63 TO A 700R4??
EVERY KIT I SEE IS 64 AND UP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 5 2007, 10:03 AM~6909894
> *ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO MOUNT THE FLOOR SHIFTER FROM A 63 TO A 700R4??
> EVERY KIT I SEE IS 64 AND UP
> *


Don't know.


----------



## BIG L.A

I have a 89 caprice with a 200-4r and when i get off the freeway the car dont want to shift out of high gear and i have to shift the car manualy for it to run right and i changed the trans detent cable 2 times and it still do the same thing who can help me


----------



## 5-0-9

I just pulled my 200r tranny out of my 87 cutty and replaced it with a 350 which has the vacuum on it. im just not sure exactly where to T it at on the manifold? can someone help? and also while looking around i found the hoses going to the back of the carb, but there is only one hose coming from it, but 2 outlets? so is something is missing? thanks


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I don't know, sorry.


----------



## 5-0-9

> _Originally posted by 5-0-9_@Feb 2 2007, 04:39 PM~7160077
> *I just pulled my 200r tranny out of my 87 cutty and replaced it with a 350 which has the vacuum on it. im just not sure exactly where to T it at on the manifold? can someone help? and also while looking around i found the hoses going to the back of the carb, but there is only one hose coming from it, but 2 outlets? so is something is missing? thanks
> *


anyone else got some suggestions?


----------



## Jason2153

does anybody know what size screw/bolt goes into the transmission to hold down the kickdown cable on a th350?


----------



## kustombuilder

can i change out my 200r for a 700r in my 89 caddy.or do i need to do alot of work?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2007, 10:33 PM~7368475
> *can i change out my 200r for a 700r in my 89 caddy.or do i need to do alot of work?
> *


have to get a shorter drive shaft


----------



## my66impala

ok i need a lil help here i have a 84 monte carlo and it came with v-6 (bop) dont know what type.... the tranns went out on it it only has reverse that i know of..from the pics on page1 its a the TH200 with only six bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin holes but from the pan pic it looks like the th200 and the th350 i couldnt really tell what one is the right size and it has 13 pan bolts... the trans also has a spot for a vacume and some type electric plug i think this is all the info i got about it any help about it would be nice...and if i can just replace the gears that went out or what other cars this trans would be in and if theres any other trans that will fit up to this engine? thanks


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@Mar 10 2007, 07:53 PM~7452610
> *ok i need a lil help here i have a 84 monte carlo and it came with v-6 (bop) dont know what type.... the tranns went out on it it only has reverse that i know of..from the pics on page1 its a the TH200 with only six bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin holes but from the pan pic it looks like the th200 and the th350 i couldnt really tell what one is the right size and it has 13 pan bolts... the trans also has a spot for a vacume and some type electric plug i think this is all the info i got about it any help about it would be nice...and if i can just replace the gears that went out or what other cars this trans would be in and if theres any other trans that will fit up to this engine? thanks
> *


Get under your car and match up the oil pan with the pics I posted in this topic.

Now, the plug you saw is the lock-up connector. All lock up transmissions have a similar, if not the same plug...get familiar with what it looks like when your under there too.

You can have it repaired or replaced...it's up to you. If you replace it and your doing the work, make sure you get a tranny that has the Chevy bolt pattern on the bell housing...not the bop one. (buick,olds, pontiac) elcaminos, malibus, caprices should be interchangeable. read as much of this topic as possible if you are going to do it yourself.


----------



## my66impala

yea but my engine is eather a b,o,or pontiac


----------



## my66impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 10 2007, 09:19 PM~7452720
> *Get under your car and match up the oil pan with the pics I posted in this topic.
> 
> Now, the plug you saw is the lock-up connector. All lock up transmissions have a similar, if not the same plug...get familiar with what it looks like when your under there too.
> 
> You can have it repaired or replaced...it's up to you. If you replace it and your doing the work, make sure you get a tranny that has the Chevy bolt pattern on the bell housing...not the bop one. (buick,olds, pontiac) elcaminos, malibus, caprices should be interchangeable. read as much of this topic as possible if you are going to do it yourself.
> *



it looks like this


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@Mar 10 2007, 08:21 PM~7452730
> *yea but my engine is eather a b,o,or pontiac
> *


Are you absolutley sure? You sure it's not the universla bell housing? If it is a BOP...you must not have a chevy engine either then.

but whatever the caseis, just match up the bolt pattern and your good.


----------



## my66impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 10 2007, 09:36 PM~7452800
> *Are you absolutley sure? You sure it's not the universla bell housing? If it is a BOP...you must not have a chevy engine either then.
> 
> but whatever the caseis, just match up the bolt pattern and your good.
> *



i know its not a chevy engine the distributer is up front i did all that matching i just dont know cuz it looks like 2 diff tranys i cant tell what one it really is and what other tranys will fit up the that engine?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@Mar 10 2007, 08:40 PM~7452812
> *i know its not a chevy engine  the distributer is up front i did all that matching i just dont know cuz it looks like 2 diff tranys i cant tell what one it really is and what other tranys will fit up the that engine?
> *


well if you cannot ID the tranny it by the pictures i posted, You need to Id the engine and we'll go from there. can you get pics?


----------



## my66impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 10 2007, 09:56 PM~7452893
> *well if you cannot ID the tranny it by the pictures i posted, You need to Id the engine and we'll go from there. can you get pics?
> *



well someone told me that that year or something came rare with a 231 grand national engine w/o the supercharger i dont know but i think that was it


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@Mar 10 2007, 09:04 PM~7452946
> *well someone told me that that year or something came rare with a 231 grand national engine w/o the supercharger i dont know but i think that was it
> *


find out for sure and then let us know. If it's just a BOP engine get an appropriate engine. check the motor mounts on the frame to see if their modified or changed.


----------



## my66impala

motor mounts never moded and vin decode says 1984	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo	2 Door Coupe	Base	*V6, 3.8L (231 CID)* UNITED STATES	Arlington, TX	138232


----------



## my66impala

it is a origanal engine 231 v-6 and the distributer is in the front


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Just find a tranny with the correct bolt pattern and your good. everything you need is in this topic...you just have to correctly id your trans.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## 4_ever_green

I have a TH350 in my 84 cutty and it takes a while for it 2 shift into second gear. It revs up high before it shifts. Anybody kno why?


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Mar 31 2007, 01:36 AM~7587918
> *I have a TH350 in my 84 cutty and it takes a while for it 2 shift into second gear. It revs up high before it shifts. Anybody kno why?
> *


check for vacuum leak at the modulator ... you can remove the line and suck on the line too to see if it hold vacuum ... if it doesnt you have a cracked line ,it's disconnected or you have a bad modulator valve 

also check your fluid level


----------



## 4_ever_green

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 1 2007, 09:26 AM~7594954
> *check for vacuum leak at the modulator ... you can remove the line and suck on the line too to see if it hold vacuum ... if it doesnt you have a cracked line ,it's disconnected or you have a bad modulator valve
> 
> also check your fluid level
> *


alright thx. ill check


----------



## 4_ever_green

i checked and it didnt have da rubber hose 2 connect the line 2 the modulator. where can i get it at? The line and the modulator have 2 different size connections


----------



## shortydoowop138

i got a t350 in the ss and the person that built the car put a spacer shim in it between the tranny and the cross member .if i put the cross member in the right place it hits my converters ;so my problem is should i ride safe with a single cat back or go the way they built it notched cross member and all and risk breaking my damn drive shaft while crusing


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Apr 2 2007, 02:12 PM~7602013
> *i got a t350 in the ss and the person that built the car put a spacer shim in it between the tranny and the cross member .if i put the cross member in the right place it hits my converters ;so my problem is should i ride safe with a single cat back or go the way they built it notched cross member and all and risk breaking my damn drive shaft while crusing
> *


why would your driveshaft break?
buy a notched crossmember


----------



## shortydoowop138

cause who ever made it did some sloppy work and under hard rolling it hits the crossmember right where the universal joint is


----------



## KAKALAK

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@Mar 10 2007, 10:04 PM~7452946
> *well someone told me that that year or something came rare with a 231 grand national engine w/o the supercharger i dont know but i think that was it
> *


lol the 231 non turbos are not rare :roflmao: you have a th 200 or 200 4r in it, if it was turbo car then you have te 200 4r "brf" which is a bad ass transmision


----------



## majestix65

I have a cast-iron poerglide out of my 62, anyone know much about them? I need to just service it and put it back in. I think to drain the oil you just take a bolt out from the bottom. Is that correct? There is no tranny pan.


----------



## 310~SFCC

OK GUYS HOPEFULLY YOU CAN HELP ME OUT.....I HAVE A 350 BUICK MOTOR IN MY 72 BUICK MATED TO A TURBO 350 TRANNY....I KNOW THE BELL HOUSING(IS THIS CORRECT)IS DIFFERENT LIKE THE UNIVERSAL TYPE RIGHT....WELL I JUST GOT A CHEVY 350 AND I WANT TO KEEP THE SAME TRANNY CAN I CHANGE THE BELL HOUSE OR HOW DO I DO THIS


GREATLY APPRECIATED IN ADVANCE :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

I have a question..I have a 64 impala and want to convert my tranny from standard to auto, do I have to do anything other than tranny itself and the different steering column to make it work?


----------



## littlerascle59

Haven't really got enough time to read the entire thread, but got my first 64 SS and I was wondering, with the powerglide is my car supposed to run at higher rpm, compared to my cutlass with a three speed th400. I'm pretty much goin by the sound of the engine at speeds of 60 and over since my speedometer ain't workin


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 13 2007, 07:03 PM~7686179
> *:thumbsup:
> *



I GOT TH350 THAT HAS COOLANT IN THE FLUID. RADIATOR PLOBLEM BUT NOW WHAT? I HAVE NEVER DROVE IT AND IT FRESHLY REBUILT. WILL FLUSHING HELP OR SHOULD I REPLACE CLUTHES AND BANDS AGAIN? COOLANT WAS IN THERE FOR ABOUT A WEEK BEFORE I FLUSHED IT. WHAT ABOUT TORQUE CONVERTER DOES IT NEED TO BE REPLACED.........???????????????????? :angry: :tears:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Apr 14 2007, 10:13 PM~7692641-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK GUYS HOPEFULLY YOU CAN HELP ME OUT.....I HAVE A 350 BUICK MOTOR IN MY 72 BUICK MATED TO A TURBO 350 TRANNY....I KNOW THE BELL HOUSING(IS THIS CORRECT)IS DIFFERENT LIKE THE UNIVERSAL TYPE RIGHT....WELL I JUST GOT A CHEVY 350 AND I WANT TO KEEP THE SAME TRANNY CAN I CHANGE THE BELL HOUSE OR HOW DO I DO THIS
> GREATLY APPRECIATED IN ADVANCE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to do anything if you have the universal housing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 10:46 AM~7694862
> *I have a question..I have a 64 impala and want to convert my tranny from standard to auto, do I have to do anything other than tranny itself and the different steering column to make it work?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just linkage.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STL.CLOWNIN_@Apr 16 2007, 04:41 PM~7705608
> *I GOT TH350 THAT HAS COOLANT IN THE FLUID. RADIATOR PLOBLEM BUT NOW WHAT? I HAVE NEVER DROVE IT AND IT FRESHLY REBUILT. WILL FLUSHING HELP OR SHOULD I REPLACE CLUTHES AND BANDS AGAIN? COOLANT WAS IN THERE FOR ABOUT A WEEK BEFORE I FLUSHED IT. WHAT ABOUT TORQUE CONVERTER DOES IT NEED TO BE REPLACED.........???????????????????? :angry:  :tears:
> *


flush it and fix the cause. See how it performs before anything else.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

sorry im late responding.


----------



## 310~SFCC

SO WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO THE HOUSE SHAW TO FIX MY RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 13 2007, 02:26 AM~7892512
> *SO WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO THE HOUSE SHAW TO FIX MY RIDES    :biggrin:
> *


  

YOU'LL BE FINE...JUST KEEP BUILDING AND LOWRIDING...THE PATH TO PERFECTION IS FILLED WITH OBSTACLES....WORK HARD AND SPEND YOUR MONEY WISELY AND SACRIFICE FOR YOUR CAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## malibu76

My question: I have a '76 Malibu Classic with a THM350 identified with the typical 13 bolts pan shape, how would I can check the linkage adjustment at the carburetor wot ?
Seems the trans work good but when I'm in D to a stop light it seems under an effort.
Thanx because I have no experience !


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by malibu76_@May 14 2007, 02:16 AM~7898251
> *My question: I have a '76 Malibu Classic with a THM350 identified with the typical 13 bolts pan shape, how would I can check the linkage adjustment at the carburetor wot ?
> Seems the trans work good but when I'm in D to a stop light it seems under an effort.
> Thanx because I have no experience !
> *


I dont understand.


----------



## malibu76

My question was if the throttle valve cable must have periodic adjustment for a better shift or if this adjustment is made once for all.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by malibu76_@May 15 2007, 01:34 AM~7906339
> *My question was if the throttle valve cable must have periodic adjustment for a better shift or if this adjustment is made once for all.
> *


Has to be adjusted. Play with it and you'll get it right.


----------



## malibu76

Thank you I will !


----------



## sickthree

whats the biggest size engine you can run with a 350 tranny


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@May 24 2007, 12:23 AM~7968181
> *whats the biggest size engine you can run with a 350 tranny
> *


I'm almost positive you can run a 502 BB with the proper TC stall # and internal gears. Personally, I would use a 700R4 for BB Chevy if you want an automatic.


----------



## tra1414

I HAVE A 64 IMPALA WITH A 3 SPEED MAN, I WANT TO PUT A TH350. WHAT DO I NEED AS FAR AS CROSS MEMBER AND DRIVE LINE???? THANKS FOR ANY INFO!!!!


----------



## sickthree

how do you rebuild a 350 tranny to work with a build up 400 sbc


----------



## 41bowtie

i got a problem with my tranny its a th350 and when i shift from park to any gear it shifts really hard to the point where the whole car moves and sometimes dies out from how hard it shifts.

What can it be?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by tra1414+May 29 2007, 10:39 PM~8004939-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A 64 IMPALA WITH A 3 SPEED MAN, I WANT TO PUT A TH350. WHAT DO I NEED AS FAR AS CROSS MEMBER AND DRIVE LINE???? THANKS FOR ANY INFO!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tranny mount bar will bolt right up to the th350...see the charts i posted in the beginning of this topic. Not sure about the driveshaft...but thats not a problem if you have to cut it to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 12:24 AM~8005444
> *how do you rebuild a 350 tranny to work with a build up 400 sbc
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they will work togetrher fine. If you want to know how to rebuild it yourslef, I'd suggest buying a book.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41bowtie_@May 30 2007, 02:46 AM~8005732
> *i got a problem with my tranny its a th350 and when i shift from park to any gear it shifts really hard to the point where the whole car moves and sometimes dies out from how hard it shifts.
> 
> What can it be?
> *


That..I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2007, 05:41 PM~8009743
> *The tranny mount bar will bolt right up to the th350...see the charts i posted in the beginning of this topic. Not sure about the driveshaft...but thats not a problem if you have to cut it to fit.
> they will work togetrher fine. If you want to know how to rebuild it yourslef, I'd suggest buying a book.
> That..I don't know. Sorry.
> *



A la chingada!! i guess im gonna hit the local shop, but i was trying to figure it out and the only thing i can come up with is that the car was idleling to high so im gonna play with the timing and adjust the carb to be at a lower idle, and if it dont work im going to the shop.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 31 2007, 10:22 PM~8020287
> *A la chingada!! i guess im gonna hit the local shop, but i was trying to figure it out and the only thing i can come up with is that the car was idleling to high so im gonna play with the timing and adjust the carb to be at a lower idle, and if it dont work im going to the shop.
> *


I'M HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM ONLY MINE DOESN'T DIE WHEN IT SHIFTS


----------



## LaidbackLuis

bump


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 06:44 PM~5905233
> *Identifying a TH200-4R vs. TH200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TH200-4R^^^ is identified by 10 bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin locator holes on the universal bellhousing.  It has a dual bolt pattern for both Chevrolet and BOP (Buick, Olds, Pontiac) applications.  The TH200 has only six bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin holes.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my 84 coupe deville with a 4100 brings a factory 200 r4

4 those who dont know.

when doing an engine swap for a 4100 u dont have 2 change da tranny.


----------



## GPone

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Aug 1 2007, 12:15 PM~8445467
> *my 84 coupe deville with a 4100 brings a factory 200 r4
> 
> 4 those who dont know.
> 
> when doing an engine swap for a 4100 u dont have 2 change da tranny.
> *


great info, well done. couldn't have done a better job. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

NICE TOPIC , LOTS OF GOOD INFO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop63onDz

I have a 63 with a TH350 and I want to install a 700r4. Do I need to change my rear end gears. I have my rear end apart right now so now would be the time to do it. Also what torqe converter would I need to use


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Aug 12 2007, 02:17 PM~8534815
> *I have a 63 with a TH350 and I want to install a 700r4.  Do I need to change my rear end gears.  I have my rear end apart right now so now would be the time to do it.  Also what torqe converter would I need to use
> *


It is not absolutely necessary to change your rear end gears, the 700r-4 has steeper gears than the th350, so you'll gain low end torque, you will need to use the 700r-4 torque converter


----------



## kraz13

Any chance anyone can tell me what this kind is? I know its a borg warner but looking for year/model and any other info which can be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 12 2007, 03:15 PM~8535103
> *Any chance anyone can tell me what this kind is? I know its a borg warner but looking for year/model and any other info which can be helpful. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


55-65 Saginaw 3 speed w/overdrive


----------



## kraz13

Thanks!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 12 2007, 11:30 AM~8534878
> *It is not absolutely necessary to change your rear end gears, the 700r-4 has steeper gears than the th350, so you'll gain low end torque, you will need to use the 700r-4 torque converter
> *


x2 and why hasin't this topic been pinned yet?


----------



## knockin87

I RECENTLY CHANGED MY TRANNY BUT DIDNT PAY ATTENTION, MY OLD TRANNY HAD A LONG TAIL AND MY REPLACEMENT TRANNY HAS A SHORT TAIL.
BASICALLY NOW MY DRIVESHAFT SLIPS OUT AND IS TOO SHORT. IS THERE ANY VEHICLE I CAN FIND A LONGER DRIVELINE OR SHOULD I JUST LENGHTEN MINE.(ITS KIND OF PRICY)


----------



## GPone

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 14 2007, 12:46 AM~8547663
> *I RECENTLY CHANGED MY TRANNY BUT DIDNT PAY ATTENTION, MY OLD TRANNY HAD A LONG TAIL AND MY REPLACEMENT TRANNY HAS A SHORT TAIL.
> BASICALLY NOW MY DRIVESHAFT SLIPS OUT AND IS TOO SHORT. IS THERE ANY VEHICLE I CAN FIND A LONGER DRIVELINE OR SHOULD I JUST LENGHTEN MINE.(ITS KIND OF PRICY)
> *


What kind of car are we talking about


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Aug 15 2007, 10:16 AM~8560187
> *What kind of car are we talking about
> *


66 IMPALA


----------



## pmdogg

okay my cadillac 1990 5.7 transmision is a 7004r is broke,i got 2004r on a 1988 cadillac 5.0(307) the 2004r will fit on my 5.7 ???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 21 2007, 03:45 PM~8607676
> *okay my cadillac 1990 5.7 transmision is a 7004r is broke,i got 2004r on a 1988 cadillac 5.0(307) the 2004r will fit on my 5.7 ???
> *


it will but the 700r4 is longer then the 200r4 so you will have to swap out drive shafts


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Aug 22 2007, 04:11 AM~8613920
> *it will but the 700r4 is longer then the 200r4 so you will have to swap out drive shafts
> *


yes i know i ask for bolt patern its the same or not


----------



## HULKHERCULES1

I have a 350 motor and a TH350 going into a 64 vert. When is it necessary to get a transmission cooler? Do those transmission cooler pans work? It would surely be a cheaper alternative


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Aug 22 2007, 07:03 AM~8614234
> *yes i know i ask for bolt patern its the same or not
> *


 Every Caddy with an original 307 that Ive ever seen has a BOP and a Chevy bellhousing. In other words it shoud work


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Aug 24 2007, 09:15 PM~8635836
> *Every Caddy with an original 307 that Ive ever seen has a BOP and a Chevy bellhousing. In other words it shoud work
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MRKHERNANDEZ

I HAVE A 1991 SILVERADO V8 WITH A 700 TRANNY 16 BOLT, IM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH IT, WHEN I WOULD TAKE OFF, IT WOULD TAKE A WHILE TO CHANGE TO 2ND, IT WOULD KICK NASTY, AND SOUNDED LIKE SHIT, PUT ANTHER TREANNY IN IT, EXACT SAME PROBLEM, EVERYBODY TELLS ME THAT ITS NOT THE TRANNY, THAT ITS AN ELECTRONIC TRANNY AND GOOD LUCK FINDING WHAT IT IS. SOMEBODY EVEN TOLD MY THAT ON THE PASSENGER GEAR, TO PUT SOMTHING IN THE LITTLE HOLE AND PULL THE THROTTLE BACK AND THEN TAKE THE PIN OUT AND LET GO, THAT IT WOULD RESET THE GEARS, BUT I TRIED IT, AND IT DIDNT WORK, I DIDNT THINK IT WOULD WORK BECUZ YOU DONT EVEN NEED IT ON. DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT IT IS


----------



## slo




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MRKHERNANDEZ_@Aug 25 2007, 10:32 AM~8638575
> *I HAVE A 1991 SILVERADO V8 WITH A 700 TRANNY 16 BOLT, IM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH IT, WHEN I WOULD TAKE OFF, IT WOULD TAKE A WHILE TO CHANGE TO 2ND, IT WOULD KICK NASTY, AND SOUNDED LIKE SHIT, PUT ANTHER TREANNY IN IT, EXACT SAME PROBLEM, EVERYBODY TELLS ME THAT ITS NOT THE TRANNY, THAT ITS AN ELECTRONIC TRANNY AND GOOD LUCK FINDING WHAT IT IS. SOMEBODY EVEN TOLD MY THAT ON THE PASSENGER GEAR, TO PUT SOMTHING IN THE LITTLE HOLE AND PULL THE THROTTLE BACK AND THEN TAKE THE PIN OUT AND LET GO, THAT IT WOULD RESET THE GEARS, BUT I TRIED IT, AND IT DIDNT WORK, I DIDNT THINK IT WOULD WORK BECUZ YOU DONT EVEN NEED IT ON. DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT IT IS
> *


Is that the OG tranny, you sure nobody ever put a higher stall converter in it?


----------



## MRKHERNANDEZ

I DONT KNOW, U THINK I NEED ANTHER CONVERTER


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MRKHERNANDEZ_@Aug 26 2007, 09:13 AM~8643325
> *I DONT KNOW, U THINK I NEED ANTHER CONVERTER
> *


Not sure. I know I changed mine to a higher stall for towing and now I have the problem that you do...but actually, it really has not been a problem, been driving like this for 3 years w/o any. 

You might want to pull your tranny pan off and inspect the fluid to see how everything looks...check for metal shavings and things. You will need to replace the gasket if your do this.


----------



## MRKHERNANDEZ

[ALREADY DID THAT, NO METAL SHAVINGS, TRANSMISSION FLUID RED, CHANGED THE TRANNY, SAME PROBLE, SOMEBODY TOLD ME TO LOSEN THE LICKAGE, TAKE THE SLACK OUT, AND IT MIGHT WORK, WHAT DO U THINK, I JUST JUST BAGGED IT PUT RIMS ALL KINDS OF STUFF ON IT, IM ABOUT TO BLOW IT UP!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MRKHERNANDEZ_@Aug 26 2007, 11:37 AM~8643826
> *[ALREADY DID THAT, NO METAL SHAVINGS, TRANSMISSION FLUID RED, CHANGED THE TRANNY, SAME PROBLE, SOMEBODY TOLD ME TO LOSEN THE LICKAGE, TAKE THE SLACK OUT, AND IT MIGHT WORK, WHAT DO U THINK, I JUST JUST BAGGED IT PUT RIMS ALL KINDS OF STUFF ON IT, IM ABOUT TO BLOW IT UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The linkage should not affect the slippage. I'm stumped. the good thing though, is even if you have to rebuild it, it's not that expensive.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

QUESTION:

*I'm in the process of swapping out my current 327 & 14 bolt poweglide for a 350/TH350 combo in my 68'.........*

I was looking through the impala bobs catalog and came across a Transmission Cable Installation Kit that is "needed" when swapping out the Poweglide for a TH350.
CLICK HERE: Transmission Cable Installation Kit











*Is this the only hardware that I will need??*




.....or will I aslo need the "Shifter Detent Conversion" ??? CLICK HERE: Shifter Detent Conversion











*From the looks of it, it seems that all i would need is the Shifter Detent Conversion (2nd pic). It looks already have the Transmission Cable hardware.....*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Called an Impala Bobs phone rep regarding the above question: 

It seem like these kits are ONLY if you plan on changing a Column Shift to a Floor Shift.

In my case I am doing the tranny swaps but keeping the column shift. So does this mean I dont need ANY hardware when replacing the Powerglide for a TH350 ????:dunno:


Is it pretty much plug and play ?


----------



## SMURF

*
Little Help.
So what's the proper way of changing the Tranny Pan Gasket on a TH350? I Did a flush and installed my new Chrome Pan and Gasket along with a new filter, but that shit's leaking :uh: Anybody have any tips on the proper way of putting these things on? i just bought a new Rubber Gasket so i can ditch that Cork piece of shit gasket that came with the Kit i used, i'm also installing a new Modulator, now where would this thing be on the transmission? Thanks in advance for any Tips/help.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 30 2007, 03:53 PM~8680268
> *
> Little Help.
> So what's the proper way of changing the Tranny Pan Gasket on a TH350? I Did a flush and installed my new Chrome Pan and Gasket along with a new filter, but that shit's leaking :uh: Anybody have any tips on the proper way of putting these things on? i just bought a new Rubber Gasket so i can ditch that Cork piece of shit gasket that came with the Kit i used, i'm also installing a new Modulator, now where would this thing be on the transmission? Thanks in advance for any Tips/help.
> *


What sequence did you tighten the bolts up? If you tightened them clock wise or counterclock wise it could leave you some slack when you reach the last bolt. Its best to jump around from bolt to bolt tightening them to the correct torque (12lbs).


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 31 2007, 06:50 AM~8684754
> *What sequence did you tighten the bolts up? If you tightened them clock wise or counterclock wise it could leave you some slack when you reach the last bolt. Its best to jump around from bolt to bolt tightening them to the correct torque (12lbs).
> *


*I did the jump around one, but still have leaks, are you supposed to use gasket sealer? I used some and on my Haynes service book it doesn't even mentioned that :uh: , i'm going to attempt it again with the rubber gasket and no gasket sealer. Thanks for the reply.  *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2007, 10:00 AM~8685688
> *I did the jump around one, but still have leaks, are you supposed to use gasket sealer? I used some and on my Haynes service book it doesn't even mentioned that :uh: , i'm going to attempt it again with the rubber gasket and no gasket sealer. Thanks for the reply.
> *


----------



## duck

that lock up diagram doesn't show the internall presure switch. that works the other way of the stock n.o., not n.c.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## slo

love this topic!


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2007, 09:00 AM~8685688
> *I did the jump around one, but still have leaks, are you supposed to use gasket sealer? I used some and on my Haynes service book it doesn't even mentioned that :uh: , i'm going to attempt it again with the rubber gasket and no gasket sealer. Thanks for the reply.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>MY TURN TO HELP YOU BRO....

LOOK FOR PITS OR DENTS ON UR OIL PANS LIP...SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME I TRIED AND TRIED AND STILL HAD A SMALL LEAK....

MAKE SURE IT'S NOT WARPED..CHECK THE TRANNY WERE YOU BOLT UP THE BAN TO MAKE SURE THER'S NO CRACKS OR PIT'S ALSO...ANOTHER THING I DID WAS I WOULD PUT SEALER IN THE HOLES FOR THE BOLTS SOMETIMES IT SEEPS THRU THERE....

THAT'S ALL I CAN THINK OF...


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 26 2007, 09:16 AM~8873023
> *MY TURN TO HELP YOU BRO....
> 
> LOOK FOR PITS OR DENTS ON UR OIL PANS LIP...SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME I TRIED AND TRIED AND STILL HAD A SMALL LEAK....
> 
> MAKE SURE IT'S NOT WARPED..CHECK THE TRANNY WERE YOU BOLT UP THE BAN TO MAKE SURE THER'S NO CRACKS OR PIT'S ALSO...ANOTHER THING I DID WAS I WOULD PUT SEALER IN THE HOLES FOR THE BOLTS SOMETIMES IT SEEPS THRU THERE....
> 
> THAT'S ALL I CAN THINK OF...
> *



*Thanks Homie, i tried that. I checked the new chrome pan for any flaws but it was straight. I also checked the trannys surface where the gasket sits and it was straight as hell. Needless to say that i installed the new rubber gasket with no sealer and i still get a fucking leak :uh: , i'm going to buy a few more gaskets and attempt it again, this time i'm going to use a torque wrench and do 12lbs like homeboy suggested, i'm thinking that i over tighten the pan. :uh: , if this one doesn't work then i'm just going to have the mechanic for M&M do it, he's done a alot for the cars in the shop and never gets no leaks.  *


----------



## Drop63onDz

So what 700r4 is best to do the swap for my 63 impala. right now I have a th350. Is there a certain year or car I should try to get one out of that makes the swap easier or will any one do.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Sep 28 2007, 05:57 PM~8891675
> *So what 700r4 is best to do the swap for my 63 impala.  right now I have a th350.  Is there a certain year or car I should try to get one out of that makes the swap easier or will any one do.
> *


Any will do. You will have to move the tranny mount back though and get your drive shaft remeasured and cut.


----------



## Drop63onDz

im going to buy a pre made crossmember but i was hoping i can get a 700r4 with either the long tail shaft or short so i wouldnt have to cut my shaft.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Sep 28 2007, 06:34 PM~8891860
> *im going to buy a pre made crossmember but i was hoping i can get a 700r4 with either the long tail shaft or short so i wouldnt have to cut my shaft.
> *


Won't happen either way.


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 06:44 PM~5905233
> *Identifying a TH200-4R vs. TH200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TH200-4R^^^ is identified by 10 bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin locator holes on the universal bellhousing.  It has a dual bolt pattern for both Chevrolet and BOP (Buick, Olds, Pontiac) applications.  The TH200 has only six bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin holes.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I noticed you did not list caddilac for having a th200-4r


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Sep 29 2007, 01:26 AM~8892954
> *I noticed you did not list caddilac for having a th200-4r
> *


He didn't make the list


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

need some help homies, i need to find out what kinda tranns i have, i cant get under it cuz i dont have a jack or jacstands on hand right now

so what kinda trans does a 1987 cadillac brougham 307 olds 5.0 liter have??


----------



## biggeazy-e

...............


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Sep 29 2007, 01:18 PM~8895247
> *need some help homies, i need to find out what kinda tranns i have, i cant get under it cuz i dont have a jack or jacstands on hand right now
> 
> so what kinda trans does a 1987 cadillac brougham 307 olds 5.0 liter have??
> *


nobody???? :dunno:


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by HellRaiser87_@Oct 1 2007, 10:04 PM~8910789
> *nobody???? :dunno:
> *


4 speed? should be a 700r-4, not 100% though


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 1 2007, 08:44 PM~8911212
> *4 speed? should be a 700r-4, not 100% though
> *


thanks homie, i will make sure when im able to


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 09:32 PM~5905185
> *Identifying GM Automatic Transmissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it’s easiest to identify an automatic by its pan shape. Here, from left to right are the pans for the TH700-R4, the TH200-4R, the TH400 and the TH350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Aluminum Powerglide 14 bolts
> 2 TH200 Metric 11 bolts
> 3 TH350 13 bolts
> 4 TH400 13 bolts
> 5 TH200-4R 16 bolts
> 6 TH700-R4, 4L60, 4L60E 16 bolts
> 7 4L80E 17 bolts
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 09:44 PM~5905233
> *Identifying a TH200-4R vs. TH200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TH200-4R^^^ is identified by 10 bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin locator holes on the universal bellhousing.  It has a dual bolt pattern for both Chevrolet and BOP (Buick, Olds, Pontiac) applications.  The TH200 has only six bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin holes.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD INFO!


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 10:53 PM~5905455
> *Choosing The Right Torque Converter:
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/streetandstrip...3-6BD43F224310}
> 
> http://www.chevyhiperformance.com/techarti...converter_dyno/
> 
> http://www.bmracing.com/noflash/tech/torque.html
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 11:21 PM~5905555
> *GM 700R4 Transmission Information.
> This was a good, interesting read
> 
> http://www.smokemup.com/tech/700r4.php
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

bump for this is one of the best topics i've read!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TTT


----------



## 41bowtie

are all GM trans the same?
I wanna put a 700r4 tranny on a buick 350, is it possible? will it fit?


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie+Nov 30 2007, 02:20 AM~9338454-->
> 
> 
> 
> are all GM trans the same?
> I wanna put a 700r4 tranny on a buick 350, is it possible? will it fit?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HERE YOU GO BRO....ONLY DIFFERENCE IS BOLT PATERN.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 06:59 PM~5905299
> *Transmission Bolt Patterns:
> 
> GM rear wheel drive transmissions were cast with a number of different bolt patterns to mate to various engines. There are three common bolt patterns. In many cases, a transmission with one bolt pattern will not mate to an engine with a different bolt pattern without the use of an adaptor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the "Chevy" Bolt Pattern. The high center peak at the top is it's most noteable feature. Transmissions with this bolt pattern will mate to most Chevy engines (most front wheel drive engines used a different bolt pattern not illustrated here).
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the "BOP" (Buick-Olds-Pontiac) Bolt Pattern. The depressed flat at the top is it's most noteable feature. Transmissions with this bolt pattern will mate to most Buick, Cadillac, Oldsmobile and Pontiac engines (most front wheel drive engines used a different bolt pattern not illustrated here).
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third common bolt pattern is what is often refered to as the "Dual" Pattern bolt pattern. Or sometimes called the "Universal" pattern. Transmissions with this pattern will bolt up to engines with either of the two patterns above eliminating the need to use an adaptor plate.
> 
> The lower two bolts and the locating dowels are in the same locations for both the "Chevy" and the "BOP" bolt patterns. The locations of the upper four bolts is different. The "Dual" takes advantage of this and provides for mating to either pattern.
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 30 2007, 08:40 AM~9338802
> *HERE YOU GO BRO....ONLY DIFFERENCE IS BOLT PATERN..  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

Someone make this a sticky


----------



## wayne64ss

This is an awesome 700R4 guide I found and read. 

http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/113_070...sion/index.html


----------



## SHOELACES

HAVE A QUESTION/PROBLEM MY 1991 CADILLAC BROUGHAM 5.0 TRANS IS SHIFTING BUT ONCE IT GETS TO AROUND 45MPH IT WONT SHIFT AND IF I GIVE IT GAS YOU HEAR THE RPMS REV-UP. WHY WONT IT SHIFT INTO 3RD-OVERDRIVE?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Dec 31 2007, 12:08 PM~9573357
> *HAVE A QUESTION/PROBLEM MY 1991 CADILLAC BROUGHAM 5.0 TRANS IS SHIFTING BUT ONCE IT GETS TO AROUND 45MPH IT WONT SHIFT AND IF I GIVE IT GAS YOU HEAR THE RPMS REV-UP. WHY WONT IT SHIFT INTO 3RD-OVERDRIVE?
> *


Probably worn gears. How's your fluid look?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL+Dec 31 2007, 01:08 PM~9573357-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE A QUESTION/PROBLEM MY 1991 CADILLAC BROUGHAM 5.0 TRANS IS SHIFTING BUT ONCE IT GETS TO AROUND 45MPH IT WONT SHIFT AND IF I GIVE IT GAS YOU HEAR THE RPMS REV-UP. WHY WONT IT SHIFT INTO 3RD-OVERDRIVE?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> governors stuck
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 3 2008, 10:31 PM~9601377
> *Probably worn gears. How's your fluid look?
> *



where were you? noone seen your ass all day 

big tough fucking gangsta :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Jan 3 2008, 09:44 PM~9601577
> *governors stuck
> where were  you?     noone seen your ass all day
> 
> big tough fucking gangsta   :roflmao:
> *


* WHERE WERE YOU, YOU FUCKING COWARD!!!???* Skinny racist bitch! Said you were gonna be there...bitch you were on fucking layitlow in the house! ..COWARD MOTHERFUCKER behind a keyboard with ME on his mind...just like a hater..or my woman.

All damn day people I never met were like "Crenshaw!" greeting me so wtf you talking about...put it like this WOOD...I ALREADY TOLD YOU WHAT WE CAN DO IF YOU GOT BEEF SO FUCK YOU! I ain't funky or TonyO.....ryders catch fade...fuck the computer.


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 3 2008, 10:31 PM~9601377
> *Probably worn gears. How's your fluid look?
> *


IT LOOKED FINE BUT IVE BEEN DRIVING IT LIKE THAT TAKEN BACK STREETS BUT FROM 2ND TO 3RD ITS A DELAYED SHIFT AND THEN AFTER THAT IT WONT SHIFT. ITS A 91 IM GUESSING THE TRANS IS A REGULAR 700R4 SO WOULD A 4L60E WORK FINE. I KNOW 4L60E IS ELECTRICAL BUT EVERYTHING IS ELECTRICAL ON THE CAR?


----------



## SHOELACES

> governors stuck
> 
> 
> WHERE WOULD I CHECK THAT?


----------



## SCLA




----------



## ENCINAS

im putting a 350 tranny in my 63 this weekend out w/ the powerglide do i need a dif/ Column Shift Linkage or is mine gona work ya the 350 is a short tail


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Jan 17 2008, 08:53 PM~9723641
> *im putting a 350 tranny  in my 63 this weekend out w/ the powerglide do i need a dif/ Column Shift Linkage or is mine gona work ya the 350 is a short tail
> *


You need new linkage. :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 28 2007, 11:15 AM~8888825
> *
> Thanks Homie, i tried that. I checked the new chrome pan for any flaws but it was straight. I also checked the trannys surface where the gasket sits and it was straight as hell. Needless to say that i installed the new rubber gasket with no sealer and i still get a fucking leak :uh: , i'm going to buy a few more gaskets and attempt it again, this time i'm going to use a torque wrench and do 12lbs like homeboy suggested, i'm thinking that i over tighten the pan. :uh: , if this one doesn't work then i'm just going to have the mechanic for M&M do it, he's done a alot for the cars in the shop and never gets no leaks.
> *


If you overtighten the bolts, sometimes it bends the pan up around the holes and it wont sit tight against the gasket. If they are crowned, I usually hit them back down with a body hammer. Just another thing to check if you haven't fixed it by now.


----------



## pinche chico

well i just replaced my tranny out of my 87 cutyy,the tails look diffrent,and i dont have a vacuum deal,,,
now,,new trranny is outta my old regal 82,,it has that vacuum deal and the kick down cable doesnt reach,it works fine and all i had to hook up an vacuum hose to the carb,,will this effect my tranny if i dont use the kick down? thanks homies


----------



## stevie d

awesome topic 

now heres my question ive got a 84 dually with a 454 and a th400 3 speed and i would idealy like a 4 speed as she revs her tits off at 60 mph anything above 65 n shes got all 4 barrels open n its rediculous ,so what could i swap in there to give me another gear and hopefully get above 8mpg lol


----------



## mr. warehouse

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 22 2008, 10:45 AM~9755576
> *awesome topic
> 
> now heres my question ive got a 84 dually with a 454 and a th400 3 speed and i would idealy like a 4 speed as she revs her tits off at 60 mph anything above 65 n shes got all 4 barrels open n its rediculous ,so what could i swap in there to give me another gear and hopefully get above 8mpg lol
> *



Might want to think about changing your rear end gears / ring and pinion first.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## duck

hey pinche chi co, it does matter if you replaced your old 350 or 400 with a 2004r of 700 r4. because they use a tv cable that controls diferent valve body pressures in addition to passing gear.


----------



## LacN_Thru

ttt, this should be pinned!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## REV. chuck

damn this is actually a really good post considering the poster 


:shocked:


----------



## TAYLORMADE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 16 2006, 08:17 PM~5982558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought about getting the B&M Lockup kit they sale in Summit for like $175 or something like that.Is there another way I can hook it up simuliar 2 this one?Oh yea mines a 350 lock up.


----------



## duck

that 350 lock up tranny already has the pressure switch that most of those kits come with. N.O. and closes when it get to 4th gear. so all you have to do really is run power to pin "A" that toggle switch and the brake switch are there for convenience. the brake switch to automatically unlock the converter when you brake and the toggle to disable the lockup function all together.


----------



## TAYLORMADE

So duck, the GM Brake Switch (part# 25524848) would already be existing in my car(84 Cutlass Supreme)?And all I would have to do is get the is the 4 prong connector (part#12085533) and follow the diaghram? These part #'s,are they GM part #'s only? I no that sounds stupid,I guess what I'm tring to say is, if I went to a trans. shop or Napa could I use the same number?


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by duck_@Mar 31 2008, 06:31 PM~10299914
> *that 350 lock up tranny already has the pressure switch that most of those kits come with.  N.O. and closes when it get to 4th gear.  so all you have to do really is run power to pin "A"  that toggle switch and the brake switch are there for convenience.  the brake switch to automatically unlock the converter when you brake and the toggle to disable the lockup function all together.
> *


th350c is a 3 speed


----------



## I.L.L.

I have a 1985 cutlass with a V6 231 and a 200-4R. My tranny is all jacked up so I was wondering if i could put a 350 tranny in there without much midification?


----------



## I.L.L.

I have a 1985 cutlass with a V6 231 and a 200-4R. My tranny is all jacked up so I was wondering if i could put a 350 tranny in there without much midification?


----------



## duck

big easy, chevy made a 350 with a lock converter in the early 80s you take the presure switch that comes stock in those early lock up tranny's that did not have computer controlled lock up. or a 700r4 out of a chevy truck that have the 6.2 desiel motor they have a factory lock up kit similar to the aftermarket ones


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

good site

http://700r4.com/trans/behave.shtml


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 21 2008, 11:07 PM~10227273
> *damn this is actually a really good post  considering the poster
> :shocked:
> *


 lol


----------



## loquehay

I got a 350/350TH 70 imp drives and shifts good, but sometimes i gas it at the light
and it revs high and it's moving, but not as fast as it sounds.......runs nice on the free-
way when i punch it tho...


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by loquehay_@May 9 2008, 09:13 PM~10621302
> *I got a 350/350TH 70 imp drives and shifts good, but sometimes i gas it at the light
> and it revs high and it's moving, but not as fast as it sounds.......runs nice on the free-
> way when i punch it tho...
> *


YOU CAN TRY REPLACING THE FILTER AND FLUID...MAYBE A GOOD FLUSH COULD FIX IT...IF IT'S ONLY ON HARD ACCELERATION :dunno:


----------



## loquehay

how do you get the best reading on tranny fluid check dip stick.....


----------



## loquehay

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 10 2008, 02:56 AM~10622023
> *YOU CAN TRY REPLACING THE FILTER AND FLUID...MAYBE A GOOD FLUSH COULD FIX IT...IF IT'S ONLY ON HARD ACCELERATION :dunno:
> *


forgot to mention: i replaced filter and fluid about 3 months ago


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 9 2008, 01:00 PM~10616520
> *good site
> 
> http://700r4.com/trans/behave.shtml
> *


heres a good one about trannies for cadillac applications

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo-Hydramatic


----------



## rudeboi3

I GOTTA 350 IN MY CAPRICE! IT SEEMS AS THOUGH IT ONLY GOES IN 1ST & 3RD GEAR. I CAN NEVER TELL IF ITS IN 2ND BUT I CAN IN MY OTHER CAPRICE! WHAT COULD THIS BE?


----------



## rudeboi3

I GOTTA 350 IN MY CAPRICE! IT SEEMS AS THOUGH IT ONLY GOES IN 1ST & 3RD GEAR. I CAN NEVER TELL IF ITS IN 2ND BUT I CAN IN MY OTHER CAPRICE! WHAT COULD THIS BE?


----------



## loquehay

I had a chevy W/ a 305 AT that would not shift.....had the modulator valve changed on
it and ran fine after


----------



## sweet63rolln

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 11:21 PM~5905555
> *GM 700R4 Transmission Information.
> This was a good, interesting read
> 
> http://www.smokemup.com/tech/700r4.php
> *



in this web site you will find a person using a 700r4 but says its sluggish 
when useing a 700r4 in a impala belair or biscut try and find a 3 speed l6 rearend 
for it has a lower gear the cars runn a 3:55 and the trucks ran a 3:73 gear if you decide to run road trips I recamend the the car rear that has the 3:55 gear


----------



## La Lo

just read the whole topic. Thanks for all the information it's really helpful


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

http://www.scribd.com/doc/487923/700R4-Dia...is-Fundamentals


----------



## southside groovin

i heard that a 4l60 and a 4l60e will bolt up directly into a car that came factory with a th350 and that if its a factory lockup car, you can even use the stock lockup connector. is this true? they also said that you'd have to shorten the driveshaft for the 4l60(e)....


----------



## hotstuff5964

ttt for a good topic 


just got some crucial info out this mofo CF :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Apr 4 2008, 01:31 AM~10331667
> *I have a 1985 cutlass with a V6 231 and a 200-4R. My tranny is all jacked up so I was wondering if i could put a 350 tranny in there without much midification?
> *


I HAVE THE SAME QUESTION BUT I HAVE A 87 MC WITH A 4.3 V6.


----------



## Boy.HighClass

i need a 200r4
and was wondering if one out of a gbody will work with the 4100


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 16 2008, 10:36 PM~10885869
> *i need a 200r4
> and was wondering if one out of a gbody will work with the 4100
> *


Did you get an answer yet?


----------



## imp63ss

Someone help me out here. I have a 63 Impala SS but the tranny was changed out to a auto turbo 350, the only problem is it does not have a NEUTRAL SAFETY/BACKUP LIGHT SWITCH and I don't know which one is the correct one. Can someone point me to where I can get the correct one. Remember I have a floor console with shifter, it's not on the colum.


----------



## HEX48

I HAVE A 1948 fleetline ORIGINAL 3 SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION. MY CAR FEELS LIKE IT SLIPS IN 3RD GEAR AND THE ENGINE WANTS TO TURN OFF. (ONLY IN 3RD THO) AND ONLY AFTER IVE BEEN DRIVIN FOR A WHILE. 1ST AND 2ND WORK FINE. ANY SUGGESTIONS?????


----------



## duck

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 16 2008, 11:36 PM~10885869
> *i need a 200r4
> and was wondering if one out of a gbody will work with the 4100
> *


 yes it will


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jun 27 2008, 02:49 AM~10962056
> *Someone help me out here. I have a 63 Impala SS but the tranny was changed out to a auto turbo 350, the only problem is it does not have a NEUTRAL SAFETY/BACKUP LIGHT SWITCH and I don't know which one is the correct one. Can someone point me to where I can get the correct one. Remember I have a floor console with shifter, it's not on the colum.
> *


I don't understand. back up ligh switch? what do you mean exactly.


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 28 2008, 07:55 PM~10971723
> *I don't understand. back up ligh switch? what do you mean exactly.
> *


Their is suppose to be a switch or plug what ever you want to call it, either located on the tranny or on the steering colum. The thing with the SS is that I belive it is suppose to be located on the tranny, it think. It's called a netural safety or a back up light switch. What it does is when you put the car in reverse the reverse lights come on. The problem is I can't find one for my car or I just don't know what I'm looking for.


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jul 1 2008, 12:11 AM~10987083
> *Their is suppose to be a switch or plug what ever you want to call it, either located on the tranny or on the steering colum. The thing with the SS is that I belive it is suppose to be located on the tranny, it think. It's called a netural safety or a back up light switch. What it does is when you put the car in reverse the reverse lights come on. The problem is I can't find one for my car or I just don't know what I'm looking for.
> *



I know exactly what you are talking about...I just took my tranny out a little while back. If I'm able to get over to where the car is in the next couple of days I'll take a picture of what you are looking for. :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jul 1 2008, 09:51 AM~10988357
> *I know exactly what you are talking about...I just took my tranny out a little while back. If I'm able to get over to where the car is in the next couple of days I'll take a picture of what you are looking for. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, good looking out.


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE

Whats up CRENSHAWS FINEST,Great topic,I need your opinion,I just picked up an 85 cutty with a lt-1 out of a 96 impala.The tranny went out (lost all forward gears).Im not sure yet whats under there yet(i haven't id'd it yet),the car was equipped fact. with 3.8. so Im assuming its th200,or maybe a th350,due to the fact its still 3 spd.I noticed the kickdown cable (or TV cable) wasn't fastened right,so that might be the reason why it went out?.My question is,I was thinking of going and picking up a street/strip 350 to put in it from the local speed shop,but not sure if it would work.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Jul 5 2008, 12:12 AM~11016058
> *Whats up CRENSHAWS FINEST,Great topic,I need your opinion,I just picked up an 85 cutty with a lt-1 out of a 96 impala.The tranny went out (lost all forward gears).Im not sure yet whats under there yet(i haven't id'd it yet),the car was equipped fact. with 3.8. so Im assuming its th200,or maybe a th350,due to the fact its still 3 spd.I noticed the kickdown cable (or TV cable) wasn't fastened right,so that might be the reason why it went out?.My question is,I was thinking of going and picking up a street/strip 350 to put in it from the local speed shop,but not sure if it would work.
> *


It should work it it's and auto 3 speed. thats transmission with the LT1 should have a stock lockup converter so make sure you get another like it. if i was you, I would just have it rebuilt and dropped back in. It's cheaper and more economical that way...unless your going for performance, looks etc...


----------



## RO Sleepy

bump


----------



## DuezPaid

Got a 200-4r for sale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421470


----------



## 310~SFCC

HOW MANY OF YOU HAVE SHIFT KITS IN YOUR LO LO'S OR WHAT DO YOU GUYS DO TO TRY AND BEEF UP THE TRANNY??


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 24 2008, 09:57 PM~11173369
> *HOW MANY OF YOU HAVE SHIFT KITS IN YOUR LO LO'S OR WHAT DO YOU GUYS DO TO TRY AND BEEF UP THE TRANNY??
> *


i didnt really beef up the tranny in my ranger when i put it on a few months ago
but i did replace all the steel plates, the torque converter, every seal that came in the kit and i went online and looked up what commonly breaks in the tranny and bought alot of new shit just incase

the stock one went 118000 miles and when i took it out it still looked pretty good internal and external wise


total i spent about 850 more or less (i bought a rebuildable core since my truck was still running) and did the instalation myself


----------



## Drop63onDz

wheres the cheapest place to get a trans crossmember for my 63 to install a 700r4.


----------



## bodiedon26s

building a 64 impala that has a 4 speed in it....i want to change it to an automatic....not an ss so i could care less about the stick....how hard would it be to switch it to a 350 turbo....


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Jul 1 2008, 09:51 AM~10988357
> *I know exactly what you are talking about...I just took my tranny out a little while back. If I'm able to get over to where the car is in the next couple of days I'll take a picture of what you are looking for. :biggrin:
> *


Just wondering if you ever happen to take that pic? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop63onDz

Im ready to install my 700r4. How much fluid should I put in the converter before installing it? Also how so I know this is the right converter?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm not too familiar with different TC applications other than stock ones. Any parts supplier can get you the correct stock TC. I do know higher # stall converters are particularly desirable amongst people who need more torque with their engines such as guys with big trucks who 4wheel or tow.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy

ttt. good stuff.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey can i get some help please?

i have a 88 fleetwood originally came with a olds 307 metric 200 trans.
i have converted it to a olds 350 with th350 trans.
this trans mission has a shift kit in it that makes the tires chirp when it goes into second. i got a brand new detent cable for it but i dont get how it hooks to the carb.

another thing is at the back on the pass side near the tail shaft thre is a vacuum canister, it has a line that goes all the way up near the distributor, where does the line attach to, will it interfere with vacuum advance on hei distributor? the 200 trans has a 4 socket plug with 3 prongs, and the 350 trans has same plug but only 2 prongs, what is that plug? the speedo cable attaches and everything, does this mean since i am running 14's my speedo will read correct speed? the motoris out of a 77 cutlass 442. i am assuming the trans is a later model but i dont know what year...

and another thing, is there a ready made adaptor for this?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Great Thread


----------



## HARDLUCK88

this.










where does the vacuum line hook up to? the intake manifold?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 15 2008, 09:16 PM~12167920
> *this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where does the vacuum line hook up to? the intake manifold?
> *


Hooks up to the vacuum lines on the carburetor. It does the same thing the throttle valve cable did on the 200c so it should help the shifting.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey can i get some help please?

i have a 88 fleetwood originally came with a olds 307 metric 200 trans.
i have converted it to a olds 350 with th350 trans.
this trans mission has a shift kit in it that makes the tires chirp when it goes into second. i got a brand new detent cable for it but i dont get how it hooks to the carb.

another thing is at the back on the pass side near the tail shaft thre is a vacuum canister, it has a line that goes all the way up near the distributor, where does the line attach to, will it interfere with vacuum advance on hei distributor? the 200 trans has a 4 socket plug with 3 prongs, and the 350 trans has same plug but only 2 prongs, what is that plug? the speedo cable attaches and everything, does this mean since i am running 14's my speedo will read correct speed? the motoris out of a 77 cutlass 442. i am assuming the trans is a later model but i dont know what year...

and another thing, is there a ready made adaptor for this?



















TTT


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 16 2008, 09:12 PM~12174254
> *Hooks up to the vacuum lines on the carburetor. It does the same thing the throttle valve cable did on the 200c so it should help the shifting.
> *



i found out that thing has to go to a DTVS ( dual temp vac switch )


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 17 2008, 09:45 AM~12178912
> *i found out that thing has to go to a DTVS ( dual temp vac switch )
> *


bad infowned.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

thats okay, im more worried about the trans mount, and its relation to the cross member...


----------



## red chev

hey i went out to my shop to day and theirs a descent sized puddle of tranny fluid under my car,it has a 700r4...any suggestions..i was gonna put some of that seal restore in it for the winter....the tranny has only been in the car for about 10 months and it was rebuilt..


----------



## HARDLUCK88

last time i had my tranny serviced and it leaked after, it came from the speedo cable... but that was on a metric 200...:dunno:

either way

TTT i need help!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

TTT :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

this is the worst topic on layitlowz.


----------



## duck

you can get the crossmemder from a caprice/impalla that had a 350 tranny. or fab up a bracket. The 2004r share the same mounting point as the 400


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Nov 17 2008, 04:50 PM~12183957
> *hey i went out to my shop to day and theirs a descent sized puddle of tranny fluid under my car,it has a 700r4...any suggestions..i was gonna put some of that seal restore in it for the winter....the tranny has only been in the car for about 10 months and it was rebuilt..
> *


How often do you drive it?


----------



## 78 money carlo

i have a 78 monte carlo i chromed out whole engine and painted the tranny . i took off all the smog stuff my tranny not shifting anymore it stays in first gear it ran perfect before i took it out has anyone had this problem


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Nov 17 2008, 08:44 AM~12178906-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey can i get some help please?
> 
> i have a 88 fleetwood originally came with a olds 307 metric 200 trans.
> i have converted it to a olds 350 with th350 trans.
> this trans mission has a shift kit in it that makes the tires chirp when it goes into second. i got a brand new detent cable for it but i dont get how it hooks to the carb.
> 
> another thing is at the back on the pass side near the tail shaft thre is a vacuum canister, it has a line that goes all the way up near the distributor, where does the line attach to, will it interfere with vacuum advance on hei distributor? the 200 trans has a 4 socket plug with 3 prongs, and the 350 trans has same plug but only 2 prongs, what is that plug? the speedo cable attaches and everything, does this mean since i am running 14's my speedo will read correct speed? the motoris out of a 77 cutlass 442. i am assuming the trans is a later model but i dont know what year...
> 
> and another thing, is there a ready made adaptor for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plugs are for the lockup converter. Your speedo should read correct with 14's. this topic has much info already posted about lockup tranhys and their plugs.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78 money carlo_@Nov 27 2008, 03:54 PM~12276860
> *i have a 78 monte carlo i chromed out whole engine and painted the tranny . i took off all the smog stuff my tranny not shifting anymore it stays in first gear it ran perfect before i took it out  has anyone  had this problem
> *


removing that smohg eqip should have nothing to do with the tranny as far as i know. seen it done amillion times w.o a problem. I hope your tourqe convert aint dry.


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 14 2008, 08:31 PM~12161617
> *hey can i get some help please?
> 
> i have a 88 fleetwood originally came with a olds 307 metric 200 trans.
> i have converted it to a olds 350 with th350 trans.
> this trans mission has a shift kit in it that makes the tires chirp when it goes into second. i got a brand new detent cable for it but i dont get how it hooks to the carb.
> 
> another thing is at the back on the pass side near the tail shaft thre is a vacuum canister, it has a line that goes all the way up near the distributor, where does the line attach to, will it interfere with vacuum advance on hei distributor? the 200 trans has a 4 socket plug with 3 prongs, and the 350 trans has same plug but only 2 prongs, what is that plug? the speedo cable attaches and everything, does this mean since i am running 14's my speedo will read correct speed? the motoris out of a 77 cutlass 442. i am assuming the trans is a later model but i dont know what year...
> 
> and another thing, is there a ready made adaptor for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what shift kit did u use to make it chirp into 2nd


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Nov 27 2008, 02:54 PM~12276860
> *i have a 78 monte carlo i chromed out whole engine and painted the tranny . i took off all the smog stuff my tranny not shifting anymore it stays in first gear it ran perfect before i took it out  has anyone  had this problem
> *


check if you hooked up the vacumm modulator line up i had that problem wit my 83 monte


----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Nov 30 2008, 02:36 PM~12295224
> *check if you hooked up the vacumm modulator line up i had that problem wit my 83 monte
> *


i fixed it already thanks anyway homie i just needed to adjust the linkage


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Nov 30 2008, 04:34 PM~12295215
> *what shift kit did u use to make it chirp into 2nd
> *



i dunno, it was done several years ago by my dad...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by duck_@Nov 22 2008, 07:25 PM~12231390
> *you can get the crossmemder from a caprice/impalla that had a 350 tranny.  or fab up a bracket. The 2004r share the same mounting point as the 400
> *



would it be a direct bolt in swap? my problem is, if the tail shaft sits too high the driveshaft will hit my floor shifter


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 27 2008, 09:55 PM~12278251
> *The plugs are for the lockup converter. Your speedo should read correct with 14's. this topic has much info already posted about lockup tranhys and their plugs.
> removing that smohg eqip should have nothing to do with the tranny as far as i know. seen it done amillion times w.o a problem. I hope your tourqe convert aint dry.
> *



thanks, i got every thing figured out now. except an adaptor for the cross member... im gonna have to french in an extenson cuz the stock height of the mounting bracket is too high...


----------



## mclover2

anyone know where i can find a diagram of where the ball bearings go inside the valve body on as th200-4r?


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Dec 14 2008, 02:23 PM~12427499
> *anyone know where i can find a diagram of where the ball bearings go inside the valve body on as th200-4r?
> *



THEIR CALLED CHECK BALLS


----------



## El Duez




----------



## El Duez




----------



## mclover2

thanks bro, that is exactly what i needed. :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoblaster

Can anyone tell me if a 4L60E/4L80E can be used w/o a computer. I am looking to put it behind a built 400sbc. I found several that are cheap.


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Dec 16 2008, 02:22 PM~12446813
> *Can anyone tell me if a 4L60E/4L80E can be used w/o a computer.  I am looking to put it behind a built 400sbc.  I found several that are cheap.
> *


they need to be with the computer, other wise they wont work, it has to many electronics :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoblaster

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Dec 16 2008, 04:45 PM~12447652
> *they need to be with the computer, other wise they wont work, it has to many electronics :biggrin:
> *


I checked the aftermarket computers and they are pricey. Makes the cheap trans not so cheap.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

hey 
i got a 64 impala with a 283 and a 3 speed on the tree
and i want 2 drop a automatic tranny in there 

and advice ?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 17 2008, 02:17 AM~12452771
> *hey
> i got a 64 impala with a 283 and a 3 speed on the tree
> and i want 2 drop a automatic tranny in there
> 
> and advice ?
> *



keep it OG? :dunno: id rock 3 on the tree.


----------



## lil watcha

have a 64 impala put in a 350 tranny
how many inches does the driveline need to be shortened?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 17 2008, 12:36 PM~12456006
> *keep it OG? :dunno: id rock 3 on the tree.
> *


nah ...
its ok but im lazy


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 17 2008, 11:36 AM~12456006
> *keep it OG? :dunno: id rock 3 on the tree.
> *


x2 just learn how to drive it


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 17 2008, 01:22 PM~12456740
> *have a 64 impala put in a 350 tranny
> how many inches does the driveline need to be shortened?
> *


If I remember correctly, you measure from the center of the support bearing to the yoke, and give the measurement to the driveline shop thats cutting it. I'm not sure though, talk to a driveline shop. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 17 2008, 08:08 PM~12460077
> *x2 just learn how to drive it
> *


im good thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 16 2008, 11:17 PM~12452771
> *hey
> i got a 64 impala with a 283 and a 3 speed on the tree
> and i want 2 drop a automatic tranny in there
> 
> and advice ?
> *


Find an og tilt steering column, install it along with a T350 or 700R4. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Dec 17 2008, 12:17 AM~12452771-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey
> i got a 64 impala with a 283 and a 3 speed on the tree
> and i want 2 drop a automatic tranny in there
> 
> and advice ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change collume and re-check all linkages. thats about it.
> <!--QuoteBegin-lil watcha_@Dec 17 2008, 02:22 PM~12456740
> *have a 64 impala put in a 350 tranny
> how many inches does the driveline need to be shortened?
> *


It don't need to be cut for the PG to TH350 swap in MOST cases. Just check the tail pice on the 350, makes sure it's not the long version. Most 350's are the short which is good. See the charts that i posted in the beggining of this topic to see exact measuements. 9 out of 10 times it's an easy direct swap.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2008, 08:23 PM~12460244
> *Change collume and re-check all linkages. thats about it.
> 
> *


i didnt look around through this whole thread but for our application is a short shaft better than a long shaft


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 17 2008, 07:29 PM~12460321
> *i didnt look around through this whole thread but for our application is a short shaft better than a long shaft
> *


Short is better. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 17 2008, 08:36 PM~12460397
> *Short is better. :biggrin:
> *


ok cool 

so im guessing the 3 on the tree conversion 
isnt all that complicated??

and other info ??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 17 2008, 08:29 PM~12460321
> *i didnt look around through this whole thread but for our application is a short shaft better than a long shaft
> *


look at your th350 and tell us! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 17 2008, 10:18 PM~12460197
> *Find an og tilt steering column, install it along with a T350 or 700R4. :biggrin:
> *



i heard the 700r4 needs a computer to work? or is that the 4l60/80e? i know my th350 needs that plug for the lock up converter...


----------



## mclover2

my 2004r i finished rebuilding thanks to some help from you guys :thumbsup: 

now i got a few problems: 

1. i got at least a qt too much fluid in there, like maybe even two. i test drove it to see if it would go down since it was the first start up, and i already ran thru the gears. it didnt go down for one, no biggie, ill just dropa corner of the pan and let some in the drain pan.

2. main problem is it feels like my parking brake is on all the time, but its not. im thinking clutch band staying engaged?


3. how do i check it, and without pulling the tranny for the third time ?
(first time i was told might be torque convertor since the noise, so i changed it out first)


----------



## 925eastbayrider

does the 700 need a computor ?


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 19 2008, 01:33 AM~12473028
> *does the 700 need a computor ?
> *


no


----------



## inkera

ona 350 turbo trans how much fluid (quarts) is needed?


----------



## mclover2

totally dry after a rebuild i think its like 8 or 9 qts. something like that. but id start puttin in like 7 then startin it up, running through the gears with your foot on the brakes, and then start checkin it. I had a a/c condenser for a trans cooler and i think the monte held like 11 with it, im guessin it added another 2 qts. hope that helps El Duez


----------



## duck

a/c condenser for tranny cooler? how is this trick done?


----------



## mclover2

WELL I NEVER HAD A/C IN THE CAR SO, BASICALLY I JUST CUT OFF THE ENDS TO THE FACTORY A/C CONDENSER. THEN JUST USED TWO HOSE CLAMP FOR EACH END AND WENT FROM TOP LINE COMING FROM TRANS TO THE TOP LINE ON THE COOLER AND THEN THE BOTTOM LINE ON THE CONDENSER I WENT TO THE TOP TRANNY HOLE IN THE RADIATOR. PRETTY SIMPLE, NEVER HAD A PROBLEM EITHER. DID THIS IN MY BLAZER YEARS AGO TO KEEP FROM OVERHEATING THE TRANNY, IT WAS LITERALY 3" OFF THE GROUND AND I DROVE IT DAILY. NEVER HAD A TRANNY LAST THROUGH THESE HOT ASS SUMMERS IN IT TILL I DID THAT. AND IM SURE THE HEAVY FOOT, STALL CONVERTOR AND FACTORY GEAR RATIO DIDNT HELP, ADDING IN THE 225/50'S STRETCHED ACROSS THEM 10" WHEELS, IT WAS A VERY GOOD UPGRADE. :biggrin:


----------



## inkera

Thank Mc Clover2 for the advic e one problem I am having is that it wont shift in gear, it runs and you can hera the engine idling then it looses power and wont shit to the other gear. I have enogh fluid but I put that Trans x stuff in it and I believe I my have put to much, 4 pints


----------



## loquehay

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Dec 22 2008, 10:52 PM~12504649
> *ona 350 turbo trans how much fluid (quarts) is needed?
> *


3 qts for a drain and refill. And 10 qts if your dropping the tranny
According to the haynes book


----------



## cwplanet

Rebuilt Dynaflow transmission for a '56 Buick. Anyone ever add a qt of 30w engine oil to the Dextron III on a fluid refill to enhance lube? Necessary?


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 2 2009, 09:50 PM~12589531
> *Rebuilt Dynaflow transmission for a '56 Buick.  Anyone ever add a qt of 30w engine oil to the Dextron III on a fluid refill to enhance lube? Necessary?
> *


I doubt it...I'll double check my service manual on buick. that was probaly the same transmission from 1948-1956. I think they changed it in 57. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## 86bluemcLS

I HAVE AN 86 MONTE LS AND IDK IF MY TRANSMISSION IS GONE OR WHAT BUT WHEN I SHIFT THE CAR IN TO REVERSE IT DOESNT MOVE EVEN WHEN I GIVE IT GAS AND WHEN I SHIFT IT TO NEUTRAL THE CAR DRIVES FORWARD CAN SOME 1 HELP ME SEND ME A MESSAGE OR HIT ME UP ON HERE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Can i take out my 307 engine out of my Regal and bolt in a Chevy 305 to the original trans (200r4)? Or no because the trans in the car has the B.O.P. pattern?


----------



## maddogg20/20

Yo! 

There's a spot on the left of my TH400 for a small , one-bladed plugin :dunno:
Whats that? 
The trans came out of a 1969 buick.


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 18 2009, 02:28 PM~13040862
> *Can i take out my 307 engine out of my Regal and bolt in a Chevy 305 to the original trans (200r4)?  Or no because the trans in the car has the B.O.P. pattern?
> *


I did that once. 
Two of the lower bell housing bolts will connect them together, but for the others I had to machine three adapters to make the other bolt holes connect. It took a few hours to make but it worked out fine. The torque converter bolted up with no problems.

I shoulda patented & manufactured that as a conversion kit, but at the time I just wanted to ride :biggrin:


----------



## duck

the 20044r is dual bolt pattern. the 69 buick 400 connection is for the kick down/passing gear. but a 69 should have 2 blades 1 for the switch ptch and 1 for the kick down


----------



## GPone

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Feb 19 2009, 03:17 AM~13047137
> *Yo!
> 
> There's a spot on the left of my TH400 for a small , one-bladed plugin :dunno:
> Whats that?
> The trans came out of a 1969 buick.
> *


Thats for your passing gear switch. runs up to a switch either on the gas pedal. or carb linkage.


----------



## BigPete

i have a question about a 79 cutty . i wanna know if i can put the trans out of a 84 cut v8 into a 79 cut v6. will the bell housing match up


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Good topic!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 19 2009, 03:32 PM~13052415
> *Thats for your passing gear switch. runs up to a switch either on the gas pedal. or carb linkage.
> *



I put a th400 in a regal. what can I hook it up to so I can have passing gear? I don't see anything to hook it up to on the carb


----------



## legacylac

I have a question, I am sure it's been answered on here, but hopefully someone will re answer, I have a 83 Coupe DeVille that has a 4100 in it with a 200r4 trans, I need to replace the trans, this trans is 2-300 more dollars here locally than a turbo 350. What is the better of the 2 first, and what , if any mods would I need to perform to install the 350. I would appreciate any help


----------



## legacylac

no help or comments


----------



## duck

for the 400 in the regal. look by your gass pedal and there should be a slot for the kick down switch. If not you will have to get the bracket from a latter year that has the slot. I have the kick down swtch and bracket for $25 shipped.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 08:39 PM~5905628
> *FAQ'S Answered By Art Carr (Tranny Guru);
> http://www.artcarr.com/index.cfm
> Which transmission is better, the 700R4 or the 2004R?
> 
> Both transmissions, made for General Motors vehicles, have been adapted into a great variety of high performance applications. The 700R4 is a little better for heavier cars. It has a lower first and second than the 2004R. The 2004R is primarily for lighter cars and has a gear set that is higher in low and second. The 700R4 is a lower gear overdrive than the 2004R. In essence the 2004R is a closer ratio transmission than the 700R4.
> 
> What is the difference between a lock up and non-lock up transmission?
> 
> Lock up transmissions use a special torque converter with a clutch applied by pressure supplied by the transmission. When the lock up occurs, the clutch in the torque converter is applied and the torque converter is zero slip. All torque converters slip to some degree. The slip is typically 5% to 10%. When we build a lock up transmission the torque converter is locked under certain conditions. Lockup transmissions can be very useful because you can reduce the engine RPM under lockup conditions.
> 
> When should I use a powerglide instead of a three speed?
> 
> A powerglide is most useful in light cars with high horsepower to weight ratio. A powerglide as built by Art Carr Performance products allows the torque converter to multiply torque for a longer time. Torque is what accelerates the vehicle forward. Three speed transmissions with low rear end gears don't allow the maximum torque multiplication available from the torque converter. High horsepower (800 and up) to weight (2500 and down) ratios benefit from the powerglide.
> *



do you build tranmissions also?because i need one i think i have a chevy 305 in my regal and it only has reverse


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 8 2009, 11:19 PM~13221389
> *I have a question, I am sure it's been answered on here, but hopefully someone will re answer, I have a 83 Coupe DeVille that has a 4100 in it with a 200r4 trans, I need to replace the trans, this trans is 2-300 more dollars here locally than a turbo 350. What is the better of the 2 first, and what , if any mods would I need to perform to install the 350. I would appreciate any help
> *


You could try a used 2004-r. I got mine for $150ish from a junk yard out of a Caddy. The 350 sucks with 13's because it doesnt have overdrive.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I just went to get a OD tranny for my 64, but it was a 200 4R not a 700R4(what I thought it was gonna be)

Anyway I got but don't really want to put in my rag,

What do yall think? If it can push a cadillac can't it push an impala?(But I'd much rather have a 700R4)


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i had a 200 4r in my cadi, when the OD worked it was good, but in actuality, if the tranny has to pull more weight then the gross weight of a car its garbage, i went through 3 tranny's and 4 torque converters.

i have a rebuilt one for sale. ill be lucky if i get 100 dollars for it.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 11 2009, 09:56 PM~13252688
> *i had a 200 4r in my cadi, when the OD worked it was good, but in actuality, if the tranny has to pull more weight then the gross weight of a car its garbage, i went through 3 tranny's and 4 torque converters.
> 
> i have a rebuilt one for sale. ill be lucky if i get 100 dollars for it.
> *



uuhhhhhh never mind i got a 700 that i can get rebuilt, thanks


----------



## inkera

What are some of the signs that your tranny has gone out besides slippeing and dragging into gear? The reason i asked this question is that Sun coming home from the swap meet i was driving and i heard a thump and the trannyu went out no movement at all. Some told me about the modulator on the tranny then some one told me that it could be the pump. money is tight need some good sound advice.


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by duck_@Mar 9 2009, 05:37 PM~13228518
> *for the 400 in the regal.  look by your gass pedal and there should be a slot for the kick down switch.  If not you will have to get the bracket from a latter year that has the slot.  I have the kick down swtch and bracket for $25 shipped.
> *


----------



## SSrhyder

Swapping out powerglides for a powerglide today,whats the easy way to get the top bolts out,took out driveshaft and unhooked everything,just top bolts!!!Should I lower tranny down to reach them or jack it up high to get them from top!!!thanks


----------



## maddogg20/20

> _Originally posted by SSrhyder_@Apr 10 2009, 01:01 PM~13539843
> *Swapping out powerglides for a powerglide today,whats the easy way to get the top bolts out,took out driveshaft and unhooked everything,just top bolts!!!Should I lower tranny down to reach them or jack it up high to get them from top!!!thanks
> *


What kinda vehicle?


----------



## EASTLOS64

i recently pickd up a 66 impala with a 283 , the car had a manual trans, i have 64 impala that i want to put the engine in what kind of flywheel can i use on the stock 64 tranny, and is the starter diffrent too?


----------



## spike90fleetwood

ive got the 4100 in my 83 deville... i blew the 200r4 that was in it... im wanting to put in a turbo400... what problems am i going to run into? im running 13's


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I just installed the 700R4 in my rag, but what is the difference b/w the $15 lockup kit on ebay and the $95 lockup kit from bowtie overdrives?

I know u get what u pay for but I would like to know the difference before I spend $80 more than I would need to


----------



## duck

I have installed B&M and TCI lockup kits and the important part is is the pressure switch. my guess is that the cheap kit doesn't come with a gasket or the othe interlocks that further protect the tranny


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Thanks, ill check out BM and TCI lockup kits too, but I think I'm going with the one from racetransmissions.com


----------



## slo

ok figured id ask here..

i have a 1960 chev car 235 with pg trans but i want to swap out the 235 for a 250 out of a manual 1968 chev truck.... will ir bolt right up?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 26 2009, 10:07 AM~14305448
> *ok figured id ask here..
> 
> i have a 1960 chev car  235 with pg trans but i want to swap out the 235 for a 250 out of a manual 1968 chev truck.... will ir bolt right up?
> *


the bhousing in it now...

this is the motor going in i wonder if it will match up to the pg


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I don't know much about straight 6's but it lokks like it will bolt right up

I'm pretty sure str8 6 and V8 PG's have the same bolt pattern


----------



## slo

thats what im hoping. dont think there are too many diff bolt pattern PG


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## red chev

i swapped out my p-glide for a t-350 anf iam having trouble hooking the linkage up..can some one post pics of how they did theirs..or links..is their a kit?? damn those come in alot of parts!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 18 2009, 09:46 AM~14803857
> *i swapped out my p-glide for a t-350 anf iam having trouble hooking the linkage up..can some one post pics of how they did theirs..or links..is their a kit?? damn those come in alot of parts!! :biggrin:
> *


Buy a kit. Car and Truck shop in Orange, Ca


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 18 2009, 09:42 PM~14812139
> *Buy a kit.  Car and Truck shop in Orange, Ca
> *


x2...several companies make kits.


----------



## maddogg20/20

Anyone know if I can replace a trans in a 1995 Buick Park Avenue (4t60e overdrive) with one from a 95 Olds Ciera (4t60 three speed)? The Buick has a 3800 supercharged engine & the Olds has a 4cyl. 

I think it'll bolt-in, but was wondering if anyone knows something I don't. I'm not a very smart person when it comes to late model fwd stuff :biggrin:

*EDIT:*
*IF ANY ONE'S INTERESTED, THEY WON'T INTERCHANGE. 
AND FYI, I SMASHED-UP BOTH OF THESE PERFECTLY FINE VEHICLES WITH AN AXE AND WASTED TWO DAYS OF MY LIFE FINDING THIS OUT* :angry:


----------



## POORHISPANIC

Hey guys do any of you know what these numbers mean on my transmission, I recently got a car running that was sitting for 17 years and cant get it out of 1st gear. Trying to find out what I have so I know what year to buy parts for. These numbers came off a tag that is riveted to the trans body on the passenger side and had turbo hydromatic on it also.


485 CA 69 84084
C ca69-c


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Aug 18 2009, 11:46 AM~14803857
> *i swapped out my p-glide for a t-350 anf iam having trouble hooking the linkage up..can some one post pics of how they did theirs..or links..is their a kit?? damn those come in alot of parts!! :biggrin:
> *


when i switched to a th350 i put in a floor shifter.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 20 2009, 08:59 PM~14834088
> *Hey guys do any of you know what these numbers mean on my transmission,  I recently got a car running that was sitting for 17 years and cant get it out of 1st gear.  Trying to find out what I have so I know what year to buy parts for.  These numbers came off a tag that is riveted to the trans body on the passenger side and had turbo hydromatic on it also.
> 485  CA 69 84084
> C ca69-c
> *


ID your trans by looking at the tranny pan. Theres pics on how-to in the front of this thread.


----------



## sincitykid

what detent cable to use for a 350 sbc and 700r4 to keep a stock look? really don't wont to go aftermarket if I don't have to. 86 caprice it had a 305 in it, the 350 has a holley on it and the brackets needed.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

I GOT THIS TH200 METRIC OVERDRIVE. $100. WORK BUT I WOULD REBUILD IT BEFORE INSTALL.


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 06:41 PM~5905223
> *Transmission Guidelines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this confuses me. i picked up a 350 olds with what im pretty sure is a 200r4 trans judging by the oilpan :around: it came out of a 1980 olds regency.


----------



## littlerascle59

1963 Impala SS powerglide to 350, 400, 700r4, and 200-4r conversion thread


----------



## bostonlac

i got a 200r4 and it wasn't downshifting at all and was leaking fluid so i replaced the oil seal, and adjusted the tv cable. now it will only downshift when i take my foot off the gas. anybody know why?


----------



## ROAD_DOG

could any one please tell me if anyone know's how much tranny fluid I will need when I change out the tranny fluid on my 99 chevy malibu or if any one has a link to were I can go check i'll be buying dexronVI full synthetic.

thanks in advance


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Sep 24 2009, 07:05 AM~15172272
> *could any one please tell me if anyone know's how much tranny fluid I will need when I change out the tranny fluid on my 99 chevy malibu or if any one has a link to were I can go check i'll be buying dexronVI full synthetic.
> 
> thanks in advance
> *


 any oil change shop will be able to tell you exactly the amount.


----------



## jojo67

GREAT TOPIC BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

so im trying to figure why the trans lines dont match up on this 61 impala with PG ..... dont think the trans ever been swapped either


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 18 2009, 03:20 PM~15393644
> *so im trying to figure why the trans lines dont match up on this 61 impala with PG ..... dont think the trans ever been swapped either
> *


 update?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey guys i have a th350 related question.

i am having an electrical issue with my 88 cadillac, and was wondering something. my 88 cadillac originally came with the olds 307/2004r and now it has a olds 350 with a th350 trans. on the drivers side of the trans there is a 4 hole connector in it with only 2 pins. the th200 th tranny had the same plug socket but with i think 3 pins. 

i plugged the electrical cable into the transmission anyway.

some times when i step on my brakes i notice an electrical disturbance and my stereo and climate control short out...

the brake pedal is hooked to a switch for the torque converter to unlock, but the th350 i have doesn't have a locking torque converter.

what is that plug even for on the th350? should i unplug the plug. i mean it drives fine considering its only a 3 speed, it shifts maybe a bit too early, but idk :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

id leave it unplugged then, its just for your lock up i believe, and on the 200 or 700 one of the wires activates something that has to do with 4th gear. But you dont have 4th gear or an electronic lockup. 

Do you have the vacuum regulator on the passenger side that a vacuum line goes to? If so, where the vacuum line plugs in at you can stick a real skinny flat head screw driver in the port and adjust when it shifts earlier or later.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 21 2009, 04:10 PM~15738589
> *id leave it unplugged then, its just for your lock up i believe, and on the 200 or 700 one of the wires activates something that has to do with 4th gear.  But you dont have 4th gear or an electronic lockup.
> 
> Do you have the vacuum regulator on the passenger side that a vacuum line goes to?  If so, where the vacuum line plugs in at you can stick a real skinny flat head screw driver in the port and adjust when it shifts earlier or later.
> *


yeah it has a vacuum modulator on the passenger side.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

what i want to know is, what the plug is for on the th350...


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 23 2009, 04:43 PM~15756902
> *what i want to know is, what the plug is for on the th350...
> *


i thought i remember reading somewhere on this topic or somewhere else there were a couple years towards the end of them making those trannys they were electric :dunno: or maybe an aftermarket performance tranny :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 23 2009, 05:43 PM~15756902
> *what i want to know is, what the plug is for on the th350...
> *


it for your lock-up converter
the th350`s had lock-up on the newer models i would invest in an after market kit or swap out your converter with a non lock up one


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i think the converter was replaced with a non lock up one, but im not sure, how would i know? 

sometimes when im coasting down hill at about 25 or 30 miles an hour, ill feel a light kick, like its down shifting, but if i step on the gas its in 3rd gear, is that the converter locking/un-locking? the motor and trans came allready put together...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 23 2009, 11:31 PM~15761431
> *i think the converter was replaced with a non lock up one, but im not sure, how would i know?
> 
> sometimes when im coasting down hill at about 25 or 30 miles an hour, ill feel a light kick, like its down shifting, but if i step on the gas its in 3rd gear, is that the converter locking/un-locking?  the motor and trans came allready put together...
> *


its possible that it still has the lockup converter


----------



## CoupeDTS

so even on my 200r4 i could just throw on a b&m 2400 and i wont have to worry bout all this stupid electronic crap? It costs more but id almost rather do it, plus i think my engine needs a higher stall


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 23 2009, 11:56 PM~15761790
> *so even on my 200r4 i could just throw on a b&m 2400 and i wont have to worry bout all this stupid electronic crap?  It costs more but id almost rather do it, plus i think my engine needs a higher stall
> *


iam not sure how that works i have never swaped a non lock up converter with a lockup one


----------



## HARDLUCK88

well, my radiator took a shit, so as soon as i get a new one, ill unplug the plug and let u guys know if anything is different.


----------



## THE509PIMP

GOOD THREAD KEEP IT UP CRENSHAW!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Nov 27 2009, 06:57 PM~15800643
> *GOOD THREAD KEEP IT UP CRENSHAW!!!
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice thread


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## aguilera620

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 07:30 PM~5905385
> *A Transmission Swapping Guide for Early Chevrolets
> 
> http://www.chevyhiperformance.com/techarti...ion_swap_guide/
> 
> This has to be one of the best tech articals I've ever read.
> *


i have an 85 cutlass. when i put it in drive it jumps. what could be wrong? and when i put it in reverse i press the gas and it dont go back it just like revs for like a second then it starts moving. i think its slippping. would i have to get a new transmission?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## brian84corvette

I had a turbo 350 in my old 72 lemans that I abused for years and years. when it went out - third gear would just act like neutral and engine would rev but no power transfer. then it was second gear also.
same thing. engine would just rev but no power to the drive line.

drove the car to the tranny repair shop in first gear the whole way. ( b&m floor shifter locked back to first - as it still wanted to shift to second / third gears but nothing was there anymore lol )

when they got it out and tore down - there were apparently suposed to be friction rings that help with power transfer in side some how - and mine were absolutely gone. like nothing there anymore. they just wore away to nothing.

after tranny shop gave er a re build - was good to go.
but I thought it was intresting that it would wear down those bands to non existant. 

figured id share with yall. incase some one has a turbo 350 and third gear starts acting line neutral. lol - it be the friction bands.


----------



## dusty87ls

can i put a four speed trany on my 85 cutty with a 231 ? what major changes would i have to do thanks


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by dusty87ls_@Feb 5 2010, 10:54 PM~16527265
> *can  i put a four speed trany on my 85 cutty with a 231 ? what major changes would i have to do thanks
> *



yep you can the 200r will work


----------



## dusty87ls

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Feb 5 2010, 09:10 PM~16528109
> *yep you can the 200r will work
> *



thanks gas man


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

This Topic should be pinned!!!!!


----------



## Ant63ss

anyone know how much you would have to cut the driveline from a 63 impala with a pg to install a th350 with a short shaft? I did it once a long time ago, but I can't remember how much I had to cut.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey guys im in real shit here, i have a floor shifter th350 tranny. i needed to readjust the cable just a bit because it wasnt going into park as smooth as it should, well i adjusted it and it went into park perfect, but now i cant even get it into neutral! i disconnected the shifter cable and tried to shift it manually by the linkage and it wouldnt budge, i tapped it with a soft mallett a few timed and it popped into neutral and then drive and 2 and 1 and i shifted it from park to 1 like 15 times. i went to go leave and now it wont come out of reverse anymore, i tried to move the linkage manually again and it wont budge 

wtf happened?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

also i would like to add that when i went to put it back in park, the park pawl catch kept slipping/ clicking and wouldnt lock back into place right away...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

ttt


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Feb 7 2010, 07:46 AM~16538156
> *This Topic should be pinned!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Feb 9 2010, 08:25 PM~16564365
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Feb 7 2010, 03:22 PM~16541138
> *anyone know how much you would have to cut the driveline from a 63 impala with a pg to install a th350 with a short shaft? I did it once a long time ago, but I can't remember how much I had to cut.
> *


Cant help u there...ur gonna have to mearsure it.


----------



## aguilera620

i have an 85 cutlass. the motor is a 307 v8 and the transmision is the TH350, 13 bolts. when im about to take off, the car barely moves, it like revs more than it goes at first. could it be the torque converter? and when i come to a stop i feel something hit underneath. could that be a broken mount? when i put it into drive it jumps also. anybody know what this could be. and yes my tranny fluid is good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

so if you have a lockup torque converter is it a must to hook it up or just leaving it unhooked okay??It seems like unhooked would just cause more heat and it will go out sooner is that true??Oh and on the 90 cadillac tbi motor's the 5.7 can you run that engine in an older car and run a regular th350 or is it a computer controlled one or something??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 04:17 AM~16836395
> *so if you have a lockup torque converter is it a must to hook it up or just leaving it unhooked okay??It seems like unhooked would just cause more heat and it will go out sooner is that true??Oh and on the 90 cadillac tbi motor's the 5.7 can you run that engine in an older car and run a regular th350 or is it a computer controlled one or something??
> *


1st question: I dont know, sorry. 

2nd: you can run a reg th350


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2010, 08:59 AM~16837175
> *1st question: I dont know, sorry.
> 
> 2nd: you can run a reg th350
> *


thanx


----------



## NIMSTER64

another great topic. thanks Angel


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 4 2006, 08:44 PM~5905233
> *Identifying a TH200-4R vs. TH200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TH200-4R^^^ is identified by 10 bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin locator holes on the universal bellhousing.  It has a dual bolt pattern for both Chevrolet and BOP (Buick, Olds, Pontiac) applications.  The TH200 has only six bolt holes and 2 dowel-pin holes.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking at this list, do they mean 86-90 Caprice? Might have to replace a tranny on a '83 Coupe Deville and looking for the most plentiful source.


----------



## kromatized

Hi,

Would there be anything wrong with bolting up a Powerglide to a regular engine stand? Does it need suport at the tail end?

Just want to clean & tidy it up a bit.


----------



## mr10eight

putting a th350 in 63 impala and had to cut drive a few inches, why? I was told that it was a direct swap with a powerglide. engine is 350 out of 78 el comino.


----------



## baller27

I have a 1978 Coupe Deville with i believe a 400 olds engine and a th400 tranny if im correct and i feel like tranny takes a little loong to shift and when i get up to about 50mph kind of sounds like the engine is louder than its supposed to be. It also has a small leak which looks like its coming from the equalizer lever on the driver side of the tranny..
Any suggestions??


----------



## baller27

anyone??


----------



## CoupeDTS

if theres a vacuum line to that tranny it sounds like a vacuum leak. Or the vacuum modulator is bad on it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Where can i get a good fitting chrome TH350 dipstick & tube from? I've tried the parts stores, jegs, summit, etc.. and they've all have been slightly too big to press into the trans itself.


----------



## CUZICAN

Kinda pressed for time so a simple yes or no would be great. Will a 305 motor bolt up the stock trans in an 83 coupe? It currently has a 4100 in it but I was given a free low mileage 305


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 21 2010, 11:49 PM~17267594
> *Kinda pressed for time so a simple yes or no would be great. Will a 305 motor bolt up the stock trans in an 83 coupe? It currently has a 4100 in it but I was given a free low mileage 305
> *



Nevermind, Got my answer. Thanx Duck :biggrin:


----------



## maladora

i have a 68 impala that came factory with a straight 6 and 3speed manual tranny
im converting it to a 350 with a th400 tranny and automatic steering column

what i need to know is if the shift linkage from a 67 2 speed powerglide will work

or if anyone knows where i can order the proper column shift linkage for this conversion


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've installed a TH350 into an '86 Regal and the shift linkage doesn't seem to fit correctly. Anyone have a pic of the bracket that the shift linkage attaches too? I currently have one from the factory 2004r trans i pulled out and i don't believe it's the right one.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 16 2010, 09:33 PM~17809050
> *I've installed a TH350 into an '86 Regal and the shift linkage doesn't seem to fit correctly.  Anyone have a pic of the bracket that the shift linkage attaches too?  I currently have one from the factory 2004r trans i pulled out and i don't believe it's the right one.
> *


theres ones for a overdrive tranny and a 3 speed. Might have to get one from a monte. My buddy has one.

I think if you adjust it so the indicator doesnt show the right gear it will shift right tho. But to do it right you need the 3 speed linkage. Or there are aftermarket linkages you can buy that make the whole thing easy.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 16 2010, 09:57 PM~17809385
> *theres ones for a overdrive tranny and a 3 speed.  Might have to get one from a monte.  My buddy has one.
> 
> I think if you adjust it so the indicator doesnt show the right gear it will shift right tho.  But to do it right you need the 3 speed linkage.  Or there are aftermarket linkages you can buy that make the whole thing easy.
> *


How does the linkage look? I'd still want the shift selector to read what gear its in.

Here's the piece i have from the old 200-4r

trans bracket


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 16 2010, 11:29 PM~17810311
> *How does the linkage look?  I'd still want the shift selector to read what gear its in.
> 
> Here's the piece i have from the old 200-4r
> 
> trans bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


spray painted transmissions are bad for La Raza


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jun 17 2010, 01:17 AM~17811550
> *spray painted transmissions are bad for La Raza
> *


So i take it you don't know the correct piece that i need?? :uh: :uh: Yeah your right, i should have left it plain metal and dirty looking or possibly chromed it all out :twak: Sorry, i ride the hell out of everything i own. that means in rain, snow, whatever.....so i'll just save that extra $$$ and put it into something that actually appreciates in value  

Lets see your trans homie


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 16 2010, 11:29 PM~17810311
> *How does the linkage look?  I'd still want the shift selector to read what gear its in.
> 
> Here's the piece i have from the old 200-4r
> 
> trans bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive never seen a bracket like that. It should just be a U shape with the rectangle hole on the bottom of the U. Transmission shops have extras laying around, i just picked one up for $5. Then if that still doesnt work you need to change your linkage that goes from that piece up to the firewall, different trannys had different ones that were at different angles for the overdrive trannys having more gears to select. But they make universal kits also.


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevy-350-T...sQ5fAccessories

LIke this one here. But dont pay no $16 for one.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 17 2010, 03:06 PM~17816413
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevy-350-T...sQ5fAccessories
> 
> LIke this one here.  But dont pay no $16 for one.
> *


Cool, thanks for the help. That looks like it should work with my stock linkage since i was coming up about an inch off (to far forward) with the linkage now.


----------



## jays eight duce

i want to put a th 350 on a 305 the 305 has a 200r4 im wondering if i need to change the flexplate out or will the 350 torque converter bolt up to the 200r4 flex plate


----------



## az63




----------



## MLBTLB

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THE SLIPYOKE DRIVESHAFT FROM MY 700R WILL WORK ON MY 2004R?I THINK IT HAS LIKE A 6'' SLIP.SAME CAR 83 CUTLASS.


----------



## MLBTLB

WOULD A 2004R WORK OK,WITH A MILD BUILT 350?


----------



## duck

the 700 r4 is longer than the 200 the yoke will work not the drive shaft


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by duck_@Jul 4 2010, 01:27 PM~17959450
> *the 700 r4 is longer than the 200 the yoke will work not the drive shaft
> *


but would the 200 hold up ok wuth my 350?it aint like i would be racing it,but was wondering if the weight in the trunk would cause were on a small trans like the 200?thanks for your help


----------



## frknlo87

Got an 86 Regal, and has the 3 speed th200 in it. Thinking of swapping it out for the th200-4r that has overdrive. Would it be a straight swap with no modification?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Jul 4 2010, 03:37 PM~17959500
> *but would the 200 hold up ok wuth my 350?it aint like i would be racing it,but was wondering if the weight in the trunk would cause were on a small trans like the 200?thanks for your help
> *


i got a 350 with a 2004r tranny. holds up fine. they used that tranny in grand nationals, just beefier i guess


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 5 2010, 09:10 AM~17963388
> *i got a 350 with a 2004r tranny.  holds up fine.  they used that tranny in grand nationals, just beefier i guess
> *


THANKS HOMIE,I DECIDED ON KEEPING THE 200


----------



## hrojop2

did they use diffferent cases for the 4l60e for cars, trucks and vans? i guess my question is can a 4l60e from a 1993 gmc van go into a 1996 camaro that had a 4l60e?


----------



## Mike_e

TTT


----------



## hrojop2

ttt


----------



## duck

> _Originally posted by frknlo87_@Jul 5 2010, 07:28 AM~17962762
> *Got an 86 Regal, and has the 3 speed th200 in it.  Thinking of swapping it out for the th200-4r that has overdrive.  Would it be a straight swap with no modification?
> *


you will nee to modify your crossmember or get a crossmember from a 2004r car


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

:0


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by duck_@Aug 4 2010, 11:21 PM~18232151
> *you will nee to modify your crossmember or get a crossmember from a 2004r car
> *


thought you didnt have to? they make offset and straight down tranny mounts. Also there are multiple holes in the frame to move it forward or back


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/AutomaticO...missionSwap.htm


http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/LockupTCCWiring.htm

good info


----------



## MLBTLB

THE 200 4-R IS A 4 SPEED WRIGHT?IM ASKING BECAUSE MY LINKAGE ISNT MATCHING UP,AND IM JUST GONNA GO WITH A FLOOR SHIFTER.DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT I LOOK FOR ON THE SHIFTER?DO I GO BY TRANS SIZE OR TYPE OF CAR?IT IS A 83 CUTLASS WITH A CHEVY 350,TH200 4-R TRANS.IF ANYBODY HAS A EXACT MODEL FOR A SHIFTER THAT WOULD BE BIG HELP,THANKS EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Aug 22 2010, 02:11 PM~18376113
> *THE 200 4-R IS A 4 SPEED WRIGHT?IM ASKING BECAUSE MY LINKAGE ISNT MATCHING UP,AND IM JUST GONNA GO WITH A FLOOR SHIFTER.DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT I LOOK FOR ON THE SHIFTER?DO I GO BY TRANS SIZE OR TYPE OF CAR?IT IS A 83 CUTLASS WITH A CHEVY 350,TH200 4-R TRANS.IF ANYBODY HAS A EXACT MODEL FOR A SHIFTER THAT WOULD BE BIG HELP,THANKS EVERYBODY :biggrin:
> *


yea 4 speed. they made different linkages for 3 speed and 4 speeds. You can make any of them floor shifters work, some just have levers to pull for you to shift or they will jam into the next gear different and shit like that. You just bolt them up, run the cable and bracket


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 22 2010, 04:39 PM~18377586
> *yea 4 speed.  they made different linkages for 3 speed and 4 speeds.  You can make any of them floor shifters work, some just have levers to pull for you to shift or they will jam into the next gear different and shit like that.  You just bolt them up, run the cable and bracket
> *


im suppose to pick up a grand national shifter that had the 200 4-r in it,tomorrow.is there anything in certain i should look for on the shifter?like what should it come with?i had to take a bracket off a 350 turbo,that bolts to the side of the trans and to the linkage.do you think that will work?he said the shifter has everything but the shifting bracket.thanks for your help


----------



## jett06

Would a 350 transmission work good with a 250 inline 6 engine my tranny is about to go out and its a 200 metric trans o and its for a 62 impala


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Aug 22 2010, 07:37 PM~18377904
> *im suppose to pick up a grand national shifter that had the 200 4-r in it,tomorrow.is there anything in certain i should look for on the shifter?like what should it come with?i had to take a bracket off a 350 turbo,that bolts to the side of the trans and to the linkage.do you think that will work?he said the shifter has everything but the shifting bracket.thanks for your help
> *


just get as much as possible. There are always linkage kits you can buy to make it work with your tranny.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Aug 23 2010, 10:26 PM~18390290
> *Would a 350 transmission work good with a 250 inline 6 engine my tranny is about to go out and its a 200 metric trans o and its for a 62 impala
> *


I would just get a PG that paticular engine. Make it easy on yourself. Trade the th350 of one.


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Aug 24 2010, 01:40 PM~18394558
> *just get as much as possible.  There are always linkage kits you can buy to make it work with your tranny.
> *


THANKS COUPE,ILL POST UP WHEN ITS DONE TO LET YOU KNOW HOW IT WORKED


----------



## daddy1271

i have a 91 gmc s 15 wanting to put and auto trans in it has a 2.5 4 cyl where can i fix out what trans


----------



## AlphaTiger86

*I have a th-200 metric tranny in my 84 buick regal that has a 3.8 v6. What is another tranny that i can use???*


----------



## hstntx713

i have a 84 cutlass with a 307 not sure what trans it has. question is i took that motor and trans out and putting a motor and trans from a 87 regal that also has a 307 but the trans is different.. mechanic called me and told me that the trans was different from the one that was in their before. its not mounting up rite because its longer or something and i need a shorter drive shaft.. i also remember when i took my drive shaft out before on the old trans that it slid in the out to take it out and the new trans had a yoke of some sort on it. any help or suggestions would help


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Oct 14 2010, 10:20 AM~18809491
> *I have a th-200 metric tranny in my 84 buick regal that has a 3.8 v6. What is another tranny that i can use???
> *


*anybody?*


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Oct 20 2010, 06:30 PM~18864589
> *anybody?
> *


th200-4r or 350 turbo b.o.p,depending on if you have enough vacuum for a vacuum controlled trans.


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Aug 25 2010, 06:14 AM~18400764
> *THANKS COUPE,ILL POST UP WHEN ITS DONE TO LET YOU KNOW HOW IT WORKED
> *


wont shift out of first,not even manually.t.v. cable wasnt making a difference when adjusting.im thinking the governor,springs?any input?COUPE?


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Oct 22 2010, 10:21 PM~18884607
> *wont shift out of first,not even manually.t.v. cable wasnt making a difference when adjusting.im thinking the governor,springs?any input?COUPE?
> *


even if the TV is unhooked it should still shift into 2nd just a little late. So yea theres a problem somewhere. I dont know the internals on how they shift, i just know the TV cable and electronics. Call a tranny shop, they can probably tell u right away over the phone whats up.


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by MLBTLB_@Oct 22 2010, 08:17 PM~18884573
> *th200-4r or 350 turbo b.o.p,depending on if you have enough vacuum for a vacuum controlled trans.
> *


*I found a shop to rebuild mine for $450*


----------



## MLBTLB

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Oct 25 2010, 06:41 PM~18906520
> *I found a shop to rebuild mine for $450
> *


IF YOU HAVE A 6 CYL AND THAT TRANS,YOU WILL NEED TO TAKE SOME OF THAT WHEIGHT OUT OF THE TRUNK,THATS ALOT OF STRESS ON THAT TRANS.


----------



## FastFleetline

quick question.....i have a 48 fleetline .....i'm gonna put a 292 inline 6 in it.....and thinking about putting a 700r4....has anyone done it b4???? pro's...con's...or is there a better set up for a 6 in a row and an old heavy bomb???

thanks in advance

joe


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> *Transmission Dimensions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Powerglide Ratios:*
> 1st 2nd 3rd 4th rev
> Powerglide 1.76/1.82 1.00 -- -- 1.76/1.82


----------



## BIGJ77MC

I have a 63 impala with a powerglide that i wanna trade out for a 700r4. The engine is a 283. Will this work? If so what all needs to be done to make this work?


----------



## BIGJ77MC

will a 4L60E work in a 63 impala with a 283 engine?


----------



## KaDa

do you guys think it will be easy to find a person that will trade me a 2004R for my good runing 700R4?


----------



## flakes23

I am building a 87 monte carlo LS, It had a 305 with what i think a turbo 350 trans, The tranny was working good when i pulled it out, I noticed that some dipshit rigged the cross member to make it work, I didnt really think much of it a the time i removed it Now i have put a Brand new 350 engine and just cleaned the tranny up, Replaced the filter and gasket. Now i have run back into the problem of the crossmember not lineing up again and do not want to rig it like before? when i line up the bolt holes on the frame with the member it looks like the transmission mount holes are to far forward on the tranny? What cause's this? Did the 87 MC not come from the factory with a turbo 350? What do i do now ? Any help would be great.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Dec 24 2010, 12:49 PM~19411065
> *I am building a 87 monte carlo LS, It had a 305 with what i think a turbo 350 trans, The tranny was working good when i pulled it out, I noticed that some dipshit rigged the cross member to make it work, I didnt really think much of it a the time i removed it Now i have put a Brand new 350 engine and just cleaned the tranny up, Replaced the filter and gasket. Now i have run back into the problem of the crossmember not lineing up again and do not want to rig it like before? when i line up the bolt holes on the frame with the member it looks like the transmission mount holes are to far forward on the tranny? What cause's this? Did the 87 MC not come from the factory with a turbo 350? What do i do now ? Any help would be great.
> *


depends on the tail shaft length. Also there were 2 different kinds of mounts they put on the transmissions for different crossmembers. One goes straight down and one goes off to the side. Something is probably backwards or wrong crossmember or tailshaft or something


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## warning

ttt


----------



## montekels87

whats up guys i really need help with this tranny stuff im new to this 

i have a 86 MC that had a 4.3 v6 and a thm200 trans im swaping all that to a 305 with a 200r4 im not going to use the computer because im going with a vac adv dist and a edelbrock 600 cfm carb my problem is with the transmission can i leave the connection from the computer wireharness on the tranny to have the lock up work??? or how do i go about not using a computer for the tranny any help will be great


----------



## montekels87

ANYONE


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@May 10 2011, 09:43 PM~20525888
> *whats up guys i really need help with this tranny stuff im new to this
> 
> i have a 86 MC that had a 4.3 v6 and a thm200 trans im swaping all that to a 305 with a 200r4 im not going to use the computer because im going with a vac adv dist and a edelbrock 600 cfm carb my problem is with the transmission can i leave the connection from the computer wireharness on the tranny to have the lock up work??? or how do i go about not using a computer for the tranny any help will be great
> *


search 2004r lockup on ebay. Theres a kit for about $25. Its real easy install you just have to drop the pan. I used it and it works. There are other kits that are $50 $80 up to computers for $300 but for $25 its simple easy and works.


----------



## montekels87

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@May 10 2011, 11:16 PM~20527262
> *search 2004r lockup on ebay.  Theres a kit for about $25.  Its real easy install you just have to drop the pan.  I used it and it works.  There are other kits that are $50 $80 up to computers for $300 but for $25 its simple easy and works.
> *


ok thanks for the info i was looking and couldnt find that 25 dollar piece i need if by any chance u can get a link for me to what it is


----------



## montekels87

is this what i believe ur talken aboiut

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/200-R4-4R-7...=item35a812838a


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@May 11 2011, 06:26 AM~20528168
> *is this what i believe ur talken aboiut
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/200-R4-4R-7...=item35a812838a
> *


thats the actual lockup solenoid. I changed that as well while i was putting this kit on. Its real easy just 2 bolts and make sure its shimmed out so its as long as your old one. 

heres the link to that lockup kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/700R4-Locku...=item3a63cd1e4c


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Can this be made a sticky now that the site has changed over?


----------



## CoupeDTS

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Can this be made a sticky now that the site has changed over?


i could make things stickys before just never did, was trying to narrow down what to do or to just make 1 topic for a few different topics.


----------



## 1962lolo

TTT


----------



## slo

so i got a 350 in my 64 and it hasnt ran in an a while almost 2 yrs, came off a late 70s camaro allong with the engine

now this thing has been leaking for some time. as you can see a wet spot neat the shifter lever. is there a seal in there that goes bad? ive heard on some that the trans has to be opened up to replace or some special tool required? 

if it is some sort of bad seal or O ring what is it called so i can start getting that together...


----------



## CoupeDTS

slo said:


> so i got a 350 in my 64 and it hasnt ran in an a while almost 2 yrs, came off a late 70s camaro allong with the engine
> 
> now this thing has been leaking for some time. as you can see a wet spot neat the shifter lever. is there a seal in there that goes bad? ive heard on some that the trans has to be opened up to replace or some special tool required?
> 
> if it is some sort of bad seal or O ring what is it called so i can start getting that together...


you can call a tranny shop to get the part numbers im sure. You would have to take the pan off to get the linkage off and there would be a seal on it. Thats if thats really where its leaking. You have to get under there and wipe it all clean and watch where fluid starts coming from.


----------



## slo

CoupeDTS said:


> you can call a tranny shop to get the part numbers im sure. You would have to take the pan off to get the linkage off and there would be a seal on it. Thats if thats really where its leaking. You have to get under there and wipe it all clean and watch where fluid starts coming from.


it is coming from there, that much i know. i keep reading in other forumjs and sites about it being freequent in the camaros it came out of.. i dont know what the seal would be called or if it only comes in a rebuild kit etc....


----------



## CoupeDTS

something like shift linkage seal or gear selector seal I would think. 

I had a 79 camaro 350/350 back in the day and didnt have that problem, guess i was lucky lol.


----------



## slo

yeah imma look into it see if i can get a PN to post up.


----------



## 801jessejames

*Upgrades?*

I have a 64 impala with a 283 set with the 4 bbl 1406 edelbrock carb,and the powerglide trans.I counted 14 bolt holes but it came out of a 63 and I hear that they were cast iron still in 63?.So not sure if it cast or aluminum?.heavy bitch though.Can any more experienced people tell me what a goo upgrade set up would be?.I am working on an msd distributor set up because right now the car just takes off like total shit!.When it gets moving then it's fine but the take off sucks so I'm thinking I should swap the tranny?.Any suggestions?


----------



## CoupeDTS

801jessejames said:


> I have a 64 impala with a 283 set with the 4 bbl 1406 edelbrock carb,and the powerglide trans.I counted 14 bolt holes but it came out of a 63 and I hear that they were cast iron still in 63?.So not sure if it cast or aluminum?.heavy bitch though.Can any more experienced people tell me what a goo upgrade set up would be?.I am working on an msd distributor set up because right now the car just takes off like total shit!.When it gets moving then it's fine but the take off sucks so I'm thinking I should swap the tranny?.Any suggestions?


could be timing or could be tranny. Timing is free to adjust. If you want to see if its metal or aluminum just use a magnet around it.


----------



## slo

801jessejames said:


> I have a 64 impala with a 283 set with the 4 bbl 1406 edelbrock carb,and the powerglide trans.I counted 14 bolt holes but it came out of a 63 and I hear that they were cast iron still in 63?.So not sure if it cast or aluminum?.heavy bitch though.Can any more experienced people tell me what a goo upgrade set up would be?.I am working on an msd distributor set up because right now the car just takes off like total shit!.When it gets moving then it's fine but the take off sucks so I'm thinking I should swap the tranny?.Any suggestions?


on a 283 id stab a 350 trans in it... that would marry up just nice and you will approve once your hauling down the fway and slam it and notice how it still has pep in it... i have a 350/350 in my 64 wag now that im fine tunning hoping will be good combo... now a 4bolt 350/400 would really shove you down the street.. i love powerglides and they are nice for street cruising but seems like you already upgraded the carb so might as well even it out by dropping that PG


----------



## 1962lolo

Ok all I have followed all info in this forum for removing powerglide and install T350. My question now is linkage, what are some tricks to make one. I'm about 3 to 4 inches short on mating the linkage up. So please pic of ideas or any info would be very helpfull, Thanks..


----------



## MLBTLB

Get a b and m floor shifter,no hardline,just a cable.problem solved!


----------



## IMPALA863

HAS ANY BODY PUT A 700 R4 LONG TAIL IN A 63,,I JUST NEED TO KNOW HOW MUCH 2 SHORTEN DA DRIVESHAFT,,I PULLED OUT DA ORIGINAL 2 SPEED POWERGLIDE


----------



## southside groovin

does any1 know if the v6 cutlasses ever came with the 200-4r in them or were they all 3 speed cars?


----------



## duck

*trans*

2WD 700r4's only come in 1 flavor. No long or short. as for the cutty if you have a 3.8 RWD motor not mater what flavor(chevy, B.O.P.) the 2004r with bolt to it. If you have anything smaller you have to ge a trans form a camaro or s-10 with 2.8, 3.4, 3800 rWD motor


----------



## IMPALA863

duck said:


> 2WD 700r4's only come in 1 flavor. No long or short. as for the cutty if you have a 3.8 RWD motor not mater what flavor(chevy, B.O.P.) the 2004r with bolt to it. If you have anything smaller you have to ge a trans form a camaro or s-10 with 2.8, 3.4, 3800 rWD motor


YES THEY DO HOMIE,,THE MOUNT MIGHT BE THE SAME BUT THE TAIL BEHIND IT IS EITHER SHORT OR LONG


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy: <--nice topic!


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## duck

700 R4's only come in 1 flavor, about the same length as a long 350. the 4wd versions have a shorter output shaft because it mates with the transfer case. We don't have to deal with that. I think your confused with the diferent tail housings. The Caprice/impalla versions have another mounting point.


----------



## IMPALA863

duck said:


> 700 R4's only come in 1 flavor, about the same length as a long 350. the 4wd versions have a shorter output shaft because it mates with the transfer case. We don't have to deal with that. I think your confused with the diferent tail housings. The Caprice/impalla versions have another mounting point.


NA HOMIE IM TELLIN U FOR A FACT IV HAD BOTH WITH THIS ONE,,CHECKEM OUT,,GO ASK AROUND,ANYBODY WILL TELL U,,,THE 4X4 IS A WHOLE DIFERENT STORY,,IM TALKIN ABOUT DA TAIL SHAFT WERE DA DRIVESHAFT GOES IN,THAT WHOLE PIECE WIT DA 4 BOLTS THAT BOLTS TO DA TRANS,,,THEN Y IS IT WEN I HADA CUTLASS I CHANGED OUT DA MOTOR AND TRANS WITH A 305 AND A 700R4 AND I DIDNT HAVE TO SHORTEN DA DRIVESHAFT,,,AND A HOMIE DID DA SAME EXACT THING ON HIS CUTLASS PUT A 305 AND A 700R4 AND HE HADA SHORTEN HIS...AND BOTH 305S WER DA SAME,MOUNTED IN DA SAME SPOT


----------



## 808 L.I.F.E.

i have a 81 cadillac that i building and needs a new tranny ..... will any th400 tranz fit my motor? or i need that specific tranz ? cuz i was gonna order a new tranz frm summit racing but they told me that there th400 wont fit but a lot of mechanics told me that any th400 of that year will fit ....... so im lost and need new tranz HELP !!!!!


----------



## duck

What motor? if its a 368 its a BOP 400 Fits only buick, olds and pontiac bolt pattern. if its a 4100or olds you have a 2004r the tranny the homie impalla863had in his cutty that he thought was a 700r4


----------



## IMPALA863

duck said:


> What motor? if its a 368 its a BOP 400 Fits only buick, olds and pontiac bolt pattern. if its a 4100or olds you have a 2004r the tranny the homie impalla863had in his cutty that he thought was a 700r4


NO I KNOW WAT THE 200 R4 WUZ,,,I TOOK DAT OUT CUZ IT WENT OUT,,,IT WUZ DA 700R4 WIT DA LOCK UP CONVERTER ALL I HADA DO IS MODIFY DA CROSSMEMBER FOR DA MOUNT,,,,I KNOW WAT I WORK WITH,,NO OFFENSE BUT U NEEDA DO MORE RESEARCH,,,BESIDES I ALREADY GOT DA IMPALA WRKIN ALONG TIME AGO


----------



## 808 L.I.F.E.

its a big block V8 ... the mechanic told me my stock tranny is a th400 .......so i tried ordering a new one frm summit racing but wasnt to sure if der th400 will fit my motor ....


----------



## IMPALA863

808 L.I.F.E. said:


> its a big block V8 ... the mechanic told me my stock tranny is a th400 .......so i tried ordering a new one frm summit racing but wasnt to sure if der th400 will fit my motor ....


ALL 400 DA SAME BELLHOUSIN PATTERN


----------



## duck

dude no offense but all i work with is GM tranny's, for the last 10 years. I have yet to see a short 700R4(with the exception of th 4wd version) iIf you did no drive line mods you had a 2004r or you relocated your motor mounts. thats it


----------



## IMPALA863

duck said:


> dude no offense but all i work with is GM tranny's, for the last 10 years. I have yet to see a short 700R4(with the exception of th 4wd version) iIf you did no drive line mods you had a 2004r or you relocated your motor mounts. thats it


EVERBODY TENDS TO SAY DAT BUT WEN U PUT DEM TO WRK DER ALL LOST AND IF U REALLY DO U BETTA ASK DA BOSS,,,AND YEA I RELOCATED DEM WEN I PUT DA 305 IN BUT HOMIE DID DA SAME EXACT THING IN DA SAME EXACT SPOT,IN DA SAME EXACT CAR BUT HE HADA SHORTEN HIS DRIVELINE,I DIDNT HAVE 2  BOTH WER DA SAME 305 AND BOTH WERE 700 R4,,,,,,LIKE I SAID DA CAR HAD DA ORIGINAL 200R AND IT WENT OUT SO I PULLED IT OUT


----------



## Mr California

ttt


----------



## henry36

Since most of us are rolling 13's, I was wondering what would be the best rear end gear for highway cruising? I have a 700r in a 63 belair and a 350 in a 80 caprice.


----------



## duck

Thats all I got to say about that!


----------



## flip236

HI I WAS WODER.. I HAVE A 85 REGAL AND I PULLED OUT MY TRANS LAST NIT AND ITS A TH 350.. I HAVE A 200R4 AND WAS WONDERING IF THERE IS ANYTHING I SHOULD KNOW BE FORE PUTTING IT IN.. I KNOW IT WILL BOLT UP.. BUT I SEE ALOT OF ?S ABOUT CROSSMEMBERS.. DO I NEED TO GET A DIFF ONE?? I KNOW I NEED A DISTICK FOR THE 200R4 CUZ MY TH350 WONT WORK.. ANYTHIGS ELSE IM MISSING??


----------



## jrcerda

need some help i had a 87 cuttlus with a 200 I'm trying to bolt up that tranny to my 350 in my monte but noticed the top of the tranny does not look like it has the same pattern any help will be apriciated


----------



## CoupeDTS

flip236 said:


> HI I WAS WODER.. I HAVE A 85 REGAL AND I PULLED OUT MY TRANS LAST NIT AND ITS A TH 350.. I HAVE A 200R4 AND WAS WONDERING IF THERE IS ANYTHING I SHOULD KNOW BE FORE PUTTING IT IN.. I KNOW IT WILL BOLT UP.. BUT I SEE ALOT OF ?S ABOUT CROSSMEMBERS.. DO I NEED TO GET A DIFF ONE?? I KNOW I NEED A DISTICK FOR THE 200R4 CUZ MY TH350 WONT WORK.. ANYTHIGS ELSE IM MISSING??


a tv kickdown cable or you'll burn it up not shifting right, an electronic lockup kit or you'll burn it out in 4th gear, and a shift linkage from a gbody with a 4speed tranny or you won't be able to downshift into 1st


----------



## CoupeDTS

jrcerda said:


> need some help i had a 87 cuttlus with a 200 I'm trying to bolt up that tranny to my 350 in my monte but noticed the top of the tranny does not look like it has the same pattern any help will be apriciated


It'll be fine it uses different bolt holes


----------



## jrcerda

CoupeDTS said:


> It'll be fine it uses different bolt holes


thanks


----------



## flip236

CROSSMEMBER IS DIFF SO WILL NEED THE ONE FOR THE 2004R THEN SLIDE IT TO THE OTHER HOLES


----------



## Gold86

Can I swap a long tailshaft housing and replace it with a short tailshaft housing without any issues? I am thinking that the tailshaft itself will stick out a couple of inches, so an option might be to cut the extra 2inches off?

Anyone have an idea or advice?

Thanks!


----------



## duck

I don't know if its splinned down 2" inside or along the shaft.


----------



## dj kurse 1

Will a transmission from an 82 coupe fit a 78 coupe, both caddies?
Thanks


----------



## duck

if you have both cars swap drive shafts


----------



## JustPosting

help? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/330978-90-suburban-transmission-question.html


----------



## boxer239

i have a harness from a 94 95 buick roadmaster and i'm using it for my 94 fleetwood, now i'm no mechanic but i was wondering, will the plug from the harness fit a fleetwood transmission? i swapt the motor out had problems but kept the tranny..... Any suggestions?


----------



## DOUBLE D 88

I'm installing a 700r in a 85 Monte carlo can someone tell me how much i need to cut the drive shaft and what kind of cross member i need...the tranny is off a older camaro...


----------



## CoupeDTS

boxer239 said:


> i have a harness from a 94 95 buick roadmaster and i'm using it for my 94 fleetwood, now i'm no mechanic but i was wondering, will the plug from the harness fit a fleetwood transmission? i swapt the motor out had problems but kept the tranny..... Any suggestions?


same motor same trannys it will fit fine



DOUBLE D 88 said:


> I'm installing a 700r in a 85 Monte carlo can someone tell me how much i need to cut the drive shaft and what kind of cross member i need...the tranny is off a older camaro...


keep your regular crossmember, you may need to change the rubber tranny mount thats it. Not sure on how much to cut, if you have hydros raise the back as far as you will ever go, then measure from the rear end where the driveshaft goes to the tranny. You can either measure total length or from the center of the yoke in the back to the center of the yoke in front, ask your driveshaft cutter what length they want.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I have a slight leak on my turbo350 right where the speedo cable screws in. What kind of seal is in there and what do I gotta do?


----------



## MLBTLB

wannabelowrider said:


> I have a slight leak on my turbo350 right where the speedo cable screws in. What kind of seal is in there and what do I gotta do?


new speedo bullet with o-ring and/or speedo gear housing.it's plastic wright?


----------



## wannabelowrider

The small gear is plastic but the gear housing is aluminum I believe. I took the bullet deal out and the o-ring was good. Not sure if its coming from the actual cable, the bolt for the tab or the o-ring. Cuz as soon as I took the bolt out for the tab, fluid started coming out.


----------



## MLBTLB

wannabelowrider said:


> The small gear is plastic but the gear housing is aluminum I believe. I took the bullet deal out and the o-ring was good. Not sure if its coming from the actual cable, the bolt for the tab or the o-ring. Cuz as soon as I took the bolt out for the tab, fluid started coming out.


your gear housing sounds worn maybe.all the ones I have seen has always had rtv holding them in (besides the bolt).If it doesn't look worn try to seal it,they usually turn and lock.that little bolt should also have a retainer like clip going around the speedo housing to hold it in.or your speedo gear could be shot.


----------



## wannabelowrider

It could just be worn out like you said


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

i have a th200r4 tanny on my 87 regal..im doing a tranny pan gasket with a rubber gasket not a cork gasket anybody know kind of gasket sealer i need? or if i need some?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Never use sealer on tranny gasket. Make sure pan and tranny are completely dry, rub with a rag and brake clean to make sure its totally dry, make sure pan mounting is flat, only torque bolts to 7ft lbs whichis just snug or use 3 fingers on the wrench and snug it, if you over tighten it will leak


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

CoupeDTS said:


> Never use sealer on tranny gasket. Make sure pan and tranny are completely dry, rub with a rag and brake clean to make sure its totally dry, make sure pan mounting is flat, only torque bolts to 7ft lbs whichis just snug or use 3 fingers on the wrench and snug it, if you over tighten it will leak


 ok thanks alot :thumbsup:this is my secend time im doing it,the first time i used it...it leaked..


----------



## slo

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> update?


alum and cast iron PG are diff lines


----------



## Martian

which transmission is better for a 64 pullin a full wrap frame 12 batteries and 4 pumps.... th350 or 700r4?


----------



## wannabelowrider

After reinstalling my engine and getting it all squared away my transmission doesn't go into park now and my console shifter is off according to what position the tranny is in. I didn't mess with any of the linkages while working on the engine so I don't know why its doing that now. I did change the shifter cable tho since the cable started to break and get stuck but even after doing that, it still won't go into park and there's some play between gears when I move the shifter deal on the side of the tranny by hand. Also park slips out real easy when moving the shifter by hand. Any idea what it could be? Oh yea its a turbo 350.


----------



## CoupeDTS

wannabelowrider said:


> After reinstalling my engine and getting it all squared away my transmission doesn't go into park now and my console shifter is off according to what position the tranny is in. I didn't mess with any of the linkages while working on the engine so I don't know why its doing that now. I did change the shifter cable tho since the cable started to break and get stuck but even after doing that, it still won't go into park and there's some play between gears when I move the shifter deal on the side of the tranny by hand. Also park slips out real easy when moving the shifter by hand. Any idea what it could be? Oh yea its a turbo 350.


floor shifter? Most all tranny swaps you need to adjust the linkage to work with the new tranny, someone can be in the car moving the shifter to the different gears and you down by the tranny adjusting the linkage to match up with what gear it says in the car.


----------



## wannabelowrider

We did that too


----------



## screech858

swapping in a SBC350 into my 62 Biscayne, will a th350 be a direct bolt-in with no crossmember modification or driveline mod?


----------



## 86bluemcLS

I have a 73 impala with a 327 engine with a 350 Trans I took the Trans out of a 70s cheve truck but.for some reason it keeps leaking I replaced the rear seal with thats where it looked like it was comingthere and it was still leaking my. Drive shaft is modded for a slip so you have to weld a nut at end of Trans mission spine and put the shaft on and put a bolt and nut.on so it will slip properly I seen Trans fluid coming out the hole on the driveshaft I took the tail end off and there was a metal circular seal thing I think its called a output shaft seal what is it for?does it.specifically come on trucks or all vehicles because my other Trans mission I blew on my car I took apart and it didnt have one so my main question do I need this thing and how
to replace it please pm me heres a pic of the Trans and the output seal


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Here it is


----------



## MISTER STRANGER

THIS IS A GREAT TOPIC, VERY HELPFUL!:thumbsup:


----------



## KURSED1

*what trans for 454 4x4 burban*

I got an 85 k20 suburban w/ 4:11s, 35" tires. Slapping a 454 in it. What do u guys rec. For a trans; a "Built" 700 or a Th400


----------



## wannabelowrider

How many forward shifts does a turbo 350 have. I wanna say 2 but need to make sure.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Its a 3 speed, is that what u mean?


----------



## wannabelowrider

Well I'm needing to know if my tranny is working right. Right now its shifting too early, I have to adjust it but it only shifts twice when leaving a complete stop. The engine seems to be reving and high rpms when doing like 55-60 mph so was kinda thinking there should be another gear.


----------



## CoupeDTS

No, only 2 shifts is 3 gears. You can adjust when it shifts with a tiny flathead in the vacuum port on the tranny


----------



## wannabelowrider

That's what I need to do, but still feels like the engine is reving a lot when doing 55-60 mph. I guess the only way to change that is to swap trannys,right?


----------



## CoupeDTS

to an overdrive, or get different rear end gears or bigger wheels


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> *Identifying GM Automatic Transmissions *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it’s easiest to identify an automatic by its pan shape. Here, from left to right are the pans for the TH700-R4, the TH200-4R, the TH400 and the TH350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Aluminum Powerglide 14 bolts
> 2 TH200 Metric 11 bolts
> 3 TH350 13 bolts
> 4 TH400 13 bolts
> 5 TH200-4R 16 bolts
> 6 TH700-R4, 4L60, 4L60E 16 bolts
> 7 4L80E 17 bolts


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> *Transmission Dimensions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Powerglide Ratios:*
> 1st 2nd 3rd 4th rev
> Powerglide 1.76/1.82 1.00 -- -- 1.76/1.82


:thumbsup:


----------



## pel0n82

Sup all I'm goin thru a headache _ Igot a 82 2 door fleetwood 4100 swapped to small block and th350 - I didn't know it was 3 speed (live n learn hehe) so I'm swappin to 700r4 but got a drive shaft issue - Ihad one made to fit the 3 speed but now idk what size I need cuz if Iuse the one Igot it'll jam right into the trans once I drop rear end any info would be appreciated


----------



## CoupeDTS

You measure what size you need and take it to a shop where they cut it to size


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

IN A 350 LONG TAIL AND SHORT TAIL WHAT ARE THE DIFFERENCE IN LENGTH? IS ONE BETTER THAN THE OTHER? DOES THE CUSTOM CROSS MEMBER FOR THE 700R FIT THE LONGTAIL?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno:


----------



## duck

The 350 in the pict. is a short tail. The long tail and the 700 are lest than 1" difference and you usually have that much play in the drivshaft


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

duck said:


> The 350 in the pict. is a short tail. The long tail and the 700 are lest than 1" difference and you usually have that much play in the drivshaft


SO IS THE 350 LONGTAIL SHORTER OR LONGER THAN 700R??


----------



## sbc1500

If your changing to a short tail you would have to change your drive shaft you shouldn't have any more the 1/8 inch play in your drive shaft.an the short tail 350 is for cars like camaros an stuff like that theres no differents im a short or long but if your going from a 700 to a 350 you are not cursing in that tranny it has 3 gears an no overdrive so good luck with that


----------



## sbc1500

Its the same size no play should be at all but 1/8 inch any more then a 1/4 your going to need a new drive shaft


----------



## duck

If your car is the stock 4100 it had a 2004r which is a 4 speed trans. You can get a used drive shaft from a caprice with 700R4


----------



## cwb4eva

this is good shit here.. 1 question i noticed u can eithr but the torque convertor lockup for a 700r4 or 200r4 .. but i jus took out a 350th and put a 200r4.. i noticed theres electrical plug on driver side.. can i jus hook a wire to that and run a 12 volt somewhere to a switch to make torque convertor lock up.. or do i have to buy the kit:dunno: jus lookn for cheapest way to get it go into 4th gear it goes 1st,2nd, and 3rd


----------



## wannabelowrider

I believe you need the kit bro


----------



## cwb4eva

i heard u can put 12volt to the a on the 4 prong connector, and the d you ground, us a toggle switch to turn it on while driving and turn it off when u hit the brake or turn car off.. is this correct?


----------



## peter_k

Very informative information, Thanks for sharing..


----------



## INIMITABLE

Having trouble with the 200c in my 84 Regal. It's not shifting into 2nd once it gets warmed up. If I fire it up & drive it when cold, it will shift, but after a few minutes it will not go into 2nd anymore. It was doing this off & on so I changed the screen & still the same. It got worse so I swapped it with a trans I pulled out of a parts car. Before installing the current trans, I replaced the screen & put a new TV cable. I also blew the radiator & lines free to insure that there was no blockage. Still having the same issue! Could it be anything else or am I just unlucky enough to have found another trans with same problem? If trans bad I'll just buy a BOP 350 & get it rebuilt rather rebuilding the 200.


----------



## flip236

INIMITABLE said:


> Having trouble with the 200c in my 84 Regal. It's not shifting into 2nd once it gets warmed up. If I fire it up & drive it when cold, it will shift, but after a few minutes it will not go into 2nd anymore. It was doing this off & on so I changed the screen & still the same. It got worse so I swapped it with a trans I pulled out of a parts car. Before installing the current trans, I replaced the screen & put a new TV cable. I also blew the radiator & lines free to insure that there was no blockage. Still having the same issue! Could it be anything else or am I just unlucky enough to have found another trans with same problem? If trans bad I'll just buy a BOP 350 & get it rebuilt rather rebuilding the 200.


 THOSE TRANS SUCK THEY SAY, I HAVE A TH350 IN MINE.. ITS THE CLUTCHS IN SIDE YOUR TRANS


----------



## flip236

I HAVE A TH350C B.O.P WHAT DID THAT TRANS COME OUT OF.. SO I CAN GET THE RIGHT PARTS FOR IT LIKE FILTER AND SEALS


----------



## Vayzfinest

anyone have any recomendations to where i should buy a rebuilt 700r4? monster? jegs? summit?


----------



## duck

If you 350 had the 4 prong plug it was a late lockup version. So hook it up to your overdrive transmission. It works the same


----------



## henry36

Anyone running a 2.73 ring and pinion on their lowrider? I'm trying to find the right size gear for a daily driver on 13's. Just like to know if this swap will bring down the rpms.


----------



## duck

What gears are you running now?


----------



## duck

bCwb4eva check out blznhot on ebay. He sales a kit with all the important parts cheap for the lockup


----------



## henry36

duck said:


> What gears are you running now?


I believe it's a 3.08 in an 80 caprice. I already pulled the trigger on a 2.73 gear so I'm hoping it will bring the rpm to stock levels. I'm also swapping in a 700r4 outta 87 caprice so that should help too.


----------



## edelmiro13

I've read the topic but anyone that has done the conversion to a 700r4 in a 64 and earlier impala tell me or post some links to where you got your parts like cross member shift linkage and whatever else is needed? That does also bring up if anyone here has a build topic with pics of doing it post up a link as well I you can.... I'm not all to sure on what parts I need I have a sbc 350 with carb


----------



## wannabelowrider

On a 700R4 what are the benefits of a shift kit?


----------



## Borracho84

I have a 1964 impala ss with the shifter on the I have a powerglide a speed what trasmission bolt on with no modification because th350 they told me I had to modified it to fit ????


----------



## Lowrider19

I need info on swapping a 200-4r into a '78 Cutlass. I have the 260V8 and 200 trans now,and it just went out. It has TV cables,the same as the 200-4r....I know the 200-4r is the same size,and you have to add the piece for the frame to accept the new mount. Anyone else replaced the junk 200 trans with a 200-4r?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Lowrider19 said:


> I need info on swapping a 200-4r into a '78 Cutlass. I have the 260V8 and 200 trans now,and it just went out. It has TV cables,the same as the 200-4r....I know the 200-4r is the same size,and you have to add the piece for the frame to accept the new mount. Anyone else replaced the junk 200 trans with a 200-4r?


Youll need an electronic lockup kit. $25 on ebay


----------



## Lowrider19

I hope someone can help me with the details.....if I get the 200-4r,I can swap out later to a Chevy engine. If I go the easy way and put in a BOP Th-350,i'm stuck finding a 25+ yr old engine that are hard to find when the little 260 gives up. I'd like to have the 4th gear,for cruising with 13's....but money after the holidays is tight. I really kind of need a list of everything needed to do or swap when putting in the 200-4r.


----------



## reynaldo

Does anyone know if all 87 caddies came with a 2004R tranny?


----------



## chicows18

I got a 1963 impala that I just replaced the powerglide with a turbo 350 that I got from the junkyard. Didn't notice it but the tail of the turbo 350 is shorter and now the driveshaft is too short. Which driveshaft do I use or what do I do to fix this?


----------



## Lowrider19

It should fit unless you got a truck Turbo 350.....the car one has the 6" tailshaft,and is basically the same length as the PG.


----------



## chicows18

its not the same length. This one is shorter. So what do I do now then?


----------



## Lowrider19

What was the length of the tailshaft on your PG? Th-350 is actually longer,unless you had the truck PG in yours to begin with.


----------



## chicows18

They told me that the transmission came off an el camino. I measured them and this one has a tail of 6" while the powerglide is 9" long.


----------



## duck

700R4 lockup


----------



## wannabelowrider

I didn't feel like going thru this whole topic and am needing to know if this is a 700R4 by these pics. I just took pics on this one side but there was a 4 prong harness on the driver side.


----------



## wannabelowrider




----------



## wannabelowrider




----------



## wannabelowrider




----------



## duck

looks like a 4X4 700 R4 won't work for us without mods


----------



## duck

As far as the 20 to 2004r swap the 78 fram does not have the frame extention for the stock 2004r crosmember. so buy (0summit sales it as 2004r/400 fit) or fab somthing up for it.


----------



## wannabelowrider

duck said:


> looks like a 4X4 700 R4 won't work for us without mods


The guy said it is a 4WD but needs to change the shaft or something like that. BTW how can you tell its A 4wd anyway?


----------



## wannabelowrider

Figured out that the output shaft of a 4wd is shorter than that of a 2wd.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Anyone know if this dipstick is the right one I need for a 700R4? http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ctId=213652&storeId=10001&sType=&pgGrp=search


----------



## CoupeDTS

says thats what its for. The lokar flexible ones are nice but you got an extra piece that you have to put on to fill it with fluid.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I just went ahead and got the one I mentioned


----------



## wannabelowrider

I need some options for a lock up kit. Not sure if there are any options. Help a rider out.


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://www.bowtieoverdrives.com/catalog/catalog.php?Action=GETSUBCAT&CATID=O

http://www.ebay.com/itm/700R4-Locku...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a63cd1e4c&vxp=mtr

or jegs/summit has some computer operated ones if you want to spend alot more.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

I drop the tranny and notice that the torque converter didn't have oil in it , but the tranny measure full , could that have been the problem that the car ran like a v6 ? My next question is , is this a 700r tranny ? Short tail






before I buy the new one .


----------



## wannabelowrider

From my understanding the car woundnt move if the converter was empty and also there would be no way for the pan to be full and converter dry


----------



## wannabelowrider

Looks like a 700


----------



## wannabelowrider

The reason why it ran different is probly becuz the TV cable wasn't adjusted properly. They need to be set very precise.


----------



## duck

Lowrider19 said:


> I need info on swapping a 200-4r into a '78 Cutlass. I have the 260V8 and 200 trans now,and it just went out. It has TV cables,the same as the 200-4r....I know the 200-4r is the same size,and you have to add the piece for the frame to accept the new mount. Anyone else replaced the junk 200 trans with a 200-4r?


You'll have to get a Crossmenber from a "G"body that came with the 2004R, aftermarket,or modify yours


----------



## duck

wannabelowrider said:


> View attachment 1077754


Yes it is. It is a desired one also.(late. "K"case) has tge upgrades prior to going all electric.and is a thicker case


----------



## duck

wannabelowrider said:


> The guy said it is a 4WD but needs to change the shaft or something like that. BTW how can you tell its A 4wd anyway?


The back tail area is set up to bolt to a transfer case


----------



## LURCH63

I've got a th350 tranny in my 63 impala. I measured the tail shaft & it's 6" in length. Would a 700r4 trans fit in there or would the drive line need to be shortened?


----------



## duck

Yes it'll have to be cut. If you had the 9" it wouldn't


----------



## Jahlg

i have a powerglide in my 64 impala. When i park it for the winter months here in michigan, after it has sat for a month or so, it barfs all the tranny fluid, i have read that this is normal for a powerglide?? I cant believe that, any ideas??


----------



## GREENERIK54

I have a 1968 power glide transmission going on a 62 impala. The problem is that tranny did not come with slip yolk!! Anyone know the size or where I can get one? Please advice


----------



## KAMOZO_310

When upgrading from th350 to 700r4, can I use the old torque converter or the one from the 700r4?


----------



## duck

350 an 700r4 torque converters don't interchange


----------



## chelada

Where can I take my car near Carson Ca. To move cross member brackets on the frame?


----------

